# REPRESENT YOUR CLUB!!



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*SOLITOS CAR CLUB TILL DIE*


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Sep 16 2003, 02:29 PM
> *:angry: TRIED THIS TOPIC ON ***OFF TOPIC*** BUT N*E*WAYZ REPRESENT YOUR SHITT*^*YOU DOWN FOR YOUR CLUB HEREZ YOUR CHANCE***REPRESENT***WHO YOU RIDEING WITH?
> ME I'M 100% DOWN FOR SolitoS CAR CLUB***THIS IS A FAMILY THANG OVER HERE!!AQUI SOMOS PUROS CARNALES!!!SOLITOS IN ILLINOIS*SOLITOS IN COLORADO*SOLITOS SOON TO BE IN NEW MEXICO**EN LOS RANCHOS DE NEW MEXICO***
> ~~~~~~~~~~www.solitoscarclub.com~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


:uh: STYLISTICS C.C. BABY!!! 



Last edited by chula57bomb at Sep 16 2003, 02:41 PM


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

ROYAL IMAGE CAR CLUB


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb+Sep 16 2003, 01:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chula57bomb @ Sep 16 2003, 01:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--solitoscarclub_@Sep 16 2003, 02:29 PM
> *:angry: TRIED THIS TOPIC ON ***OFF TOPIC*** BUT N*E*WAYZ REPRESENT YOUR SHITT*^*YOU DOWN FOR YOUR CLUB HEREZ YOUR CHANCE***REPRESENT***WHO YOU RIDEING WITH?
> ME I'M 100% DOWN FOR SolitoS CAR CLUB***THIS IS A FAMILY THANG OVER HERE!!AQUI SOMOS PUROS CARNALES!!!SOLITOS IN ILLINOIS*SOLITOS IN COLORADO*SOLITOS SOON TO BE IN NEW MEXICO**EN LOS RANCHOS DE NEW MEXICO***
> ~~~~~~~~~~www.solitoscarclub.com~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


:uh: STYLISTICS C.C. BABY!!![/b][/quote]
 FUCK ALL THE DRAMA!!!!WE GOT YOUR BACK**STYLISTICS**
AND YOU NO IT SEXY


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 16 2003, 02:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 16 2003, 02:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 FUCK ALL THE DRAMA!!!!WE GOT YOUR BACK**STYLISTICS**
AND YOU NO IT SEXY [/b][/quote]
:biggrin:  :roflmao: THANKS SWEETIE!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Sep 16 2003, 01:29 PM
> *:angry: TRIED THIS TOPIC ON ***OFF TOPIC*** BUT N*E*WAYZ REPRESENT YOUR SHITT*^*YOU DOWN FOR YOUR CLUB HEREZ YOUR CHANCE***REPRESENT***WHO YOU RIDEING WITH?
> ME I'M 100% DOWN FOR SolitoS CAR CLUB***THIS IS A FAMILY THANG OVER HERE!!AQUI SOMOS PUROS CARNALES!!!SOLITOS IN ILLINOIS*SOLITOS IN COLORADO*SOLITOS SOON TO BE IN NEW MEXICO**EN LOS RANCHOS DE NEW MEXICO***
> ~~~~~~~~~~www.solitoscarclub.com~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


 how was the picnic i was gonna go after Lowco CC show but i had 2 bikes to watch for so i went home and went cruising on LSD bike patch


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302+Sep 16 2003, 02:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lownslow302 @ Sep 16 2003, 02:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--solitoscarclub_@Sep 16 2003, 01:29 PM
> *:angry: TRIED THIS TOPIC ON ***OFF TOPIC*** BUT N*E*WAYZ REPRESENT YOUR SHITT*^*YOU DOWN FOR YOUR CLUB HEREZ YOUR CHANCE***REPRESENT***WHO YOU RIDEING WITH?
> ME I'M 100% DOWN FOR SolitoS CAR CLUB***THIS IS A FAMILY THANG OVER HERE!!AQUI SOMOS PUROS CARNALES!!!SOLITOS IN ILLINOIS*SOLITOS IN COLORADO*SOLITOS SOON TO BE IN NEW MEXICO**EN LOS RANCHOS DE NEW MEXICO***
> ~~~~~~~~~~www.solitoscarclub.com~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


how was the picnic i was gonna go after Lowco CC show but i had 2 bikes to watch for so i went home and went cruising on LSD bike patch[/b][/quote]
IT WAS GOOD CONSIDERING THE WEATHER. AT FIRST IT WAS SUNNY, THEN RAINNY THEN COLD THEN HOT... TRIPPED OUT!! ALL IN ALL IT WAS GOOD. THE HOP WAS ALRIGHT. SWITCH HAPPY TOOK THE TROPHY (CUP) I THINK MARIO HIT 55 OR 56 INCHES WITH THE WAGON BUT HE BURNED HIS MOTOR, OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT...
MAJESTICS OUT OF TOWNERS TOOK THE OTHER TROPHY (NOT THE CUP)... :biggrin:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302+Sep 16 2003, 01:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lownslow302 @ Sep 16 2003, 01:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--solitoscarclub_@Sep 16 2003, 01:29 PM
> *:angry: TRIED THIS TOPIC ON ***OFF TOPIC*** BUT N*E*WAYZ REPRESENT YOUR SHITT*^*YOU DOWN FOR YOUR CLUB HEREZ YOUR CHANCE***REPRESENT***WHO YOU RIDEING WITH?
> ME I'M 100% DOWN FOR SolitoS CAR CLUB***THIS IS A FAMILY THANG OVER HERE!!AQUI SOMOS PUROS CARNALES!!!SOLITOS IN ILLINOIS*SOLITOS IN COLORADO*SOLITOS SOON TO BE IN NEW MEXICO**EN LOS RANCHOS DE NEW MEXICO***
> ~~~~~~~~~~www.solitoscarclub.com~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


how was the picnic i was gonna go after Lowco CC show but i had 2 bikes to watch for so i went home and went cruising on LSD bike patch[/b][/quote]
 DIDNT MAKE IT **LOS CARNALES CAME INTO THE U.S.A. (MOJADOS) BUT THE RAIN DISCOURAGED EVERYBODY HEARD IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT MAYBE NEXY YEAR HOMIE


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 16 2003, 01:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 16 2003, 01:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DIDNT MAKE IT **LOS CARNALES CAME INTO THE U.S.A. (MOJADOS) BUT THE RAIN DISCOURAGED EVERYBODY HEARD IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT MAYBE NEXY YEAR HOMIE [/b][/quote]
:angry: LETS TRY THAT AGAIN!!MAYBE NEXT YEAR!!! :uh:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

******************MANIACOS CAR CLUB******************


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Sep 16 2003, 03:01 PM
> *******************MANIACOS CAR CLUB*******************


 SAW YOUR CLUB ON THE TRUUCHA VIDEO, YOU GUYS HAVE SOME BAD ASS RANFLAS....


----------



## The Coog (Apr 25, 2003)

LOS PADRINOS C.C. 

ST. PAUL, MN


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Sep 16 2003, 02:01 PM
> *******************MANIACOS CAR CLUB*******************


  REPRESENT HOMIEZ


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Coog_@Sep 16 2003, 02:11 PM
> *LOS PADRINOS C.C.
> 
> ST. PAUL, MN*


  LOS PADRINOS IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

:biggrin: 



Last edited by solitoscarclub at Sep 16 2003, 02:20 PM


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Infamous C.C., Minneapolis, Mn.


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Sep 16 2003, 02:22 PM
> *Infamous C.C., Minneapolis, Mn. *


  INFAMOUS C.C. HAS STEPPED IN!!!REPRESENT HOMIEZ


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Sep 16 2003, 02:01 PM
> *******************MANIACOS CAR CLUB*******************


  PURO MANIACOS


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

PRESIDENTEZ C.C. OUT OF DALLAS , TEXAS REPRESENTING !


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Slow Lane CC  Phoenix, AZ


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 16 2003, 03:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 16 2003, 03:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DownLow350_@Sep 16 2003, 02:22 PM
> *Infamous C.C., Minneapolis, Mn. *


 INFAMOUS C.C. HAS STEPPED IN!!!REPRESENT HOMIEZ [/b][/quote]
ARE WE HAVING A COMPITETION OR WHAT SOLITOS??? :biggrin:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb+Sep 16 2003, 02:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chula57bomb @ Sep 16 2003, 02:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARE WE HAVING A COMPITETION OR WHAT SOLITOS??? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: everybodyz proud of their club and are representing to the fullest!!!!!!!oh oh STYLISTICS ARE BACK>>>LUV U GURL!!!REPRESENT


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 16 2003, 03:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 16 2003, 03:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: everybodyz proud of their club and are representing to the fullest!!!!!!!oh oh STYLISTICS ARE BACK>>>LUV U GURL!!!REPRESENT [/b][/quote]
THATS RIGHT PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR ALL THOSE WHO LOVE TO HATE AND HATE TO LOVE...
STYLISTICS OF CHICAGO REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST...WATCHA HOMIE


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 16 2003, 02:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 16 2003, 02:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: everybodyz proud of their club and are representing to the fullest!!!!!!!oh oh STYLISTICS ARE BACK>>>LUV U GURL!!!REPRESENT [/b][/quote]
 JUST WANT TO NO WHOS DOWN FOR THEIR CLUB!!!ITS ALL ABOUT REPRESENTING!!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

**** Rep'n TWIZTED STYLZ!!! ****


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb+Sep 16 2003, 02:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chula57bomb @ Sep 16 2003, 02:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR ALL THOSE WHO LOVE TO HATE AND HATE TO LOVE...
STYLISTICS OF CHICAGO REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST...WATCHA HOMIE [/b][/quote]
GOOD TO SEE ALL THE LUV FORM HOMEBOYZ IN PHOENIX*MINNEAPOLIS*DALLAS*KALIFORNIA*BIG OLD CHI-TOWN WEST COAST~ MIDWEST~EAST COAST**PHUCK IT REPRESENT YOUR CLUB!!!!!!


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 16 2003, 02:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: LOUISVILLE,KENTUCKY***ROLLIN IN REPRESENTING!!!


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

UCE CAR CLUB WORLD WIDE ALL 37 CHAPTER
PUTTIN DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY :thumbsup: uffin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 16 2003, 02:46 PM
> ***** Rep'n TWIZTED STYLZ!!! *****


 :biggrin: REPRESENT!!!!!!!


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 16 2003, 02:50 PM
> *UCE CAR CLUB WORLD WIDE ALL 37 CHAPTER
> PUTTIN DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY :thumbsup: uffin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy: :wave:*


  UCE CAR CLUB IS IN REPRESENTING!!!WHATS UP HOMIEZ!!!


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

None


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 16 2003, 02:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 16 2003, 02:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--UFAMEA_@Sep 16 2003, 02:50 PM
> *UCE CAR CLUB WORLD WIDE ALL 37 CHAPTER
> PUTTIN DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY :thumbsup:  uffin:    :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :wave:*


 UCE CAR CLUB IS IN REPRESENTING!!!WHATS UP HOMIEZ!!![/b][/quote]
:cheesy: ROYAL IMAGE**REPRESENT LONGVIEW**


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 16 2003, 01:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 16 2003, 01:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--UFAMEA_@Sep 16 2003, 02:50 PM
> *UCE CAR CLUB WORLD WIDE ALL 37 CHAPTER
> PUTTIN DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY :thumbsup:  uffin:    :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :wave:*


 UCE CAR CLUB IS IN REPRESENTING!!!WHATS UP HOMIEZ!!![/b][/quote]
YOU DA MAN BABEE :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Reppn Twizted Stylz all tha way!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

******INDIVIDUALS CC******


Big "I" IV-LYFE


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

UCE CC!!! Milwaukee Wisconsin!!


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

the majestics in the house


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

reppin the big RO :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

BOULEVARD KNIGHT'S C.C


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD SWANGIN_@Sep 16 2003, 03:41 PM
> *BOULEVARD KNIGHT'S C.C*


:biggrin: REPRESENT BLVD KNIGHTS~ROLLERZ LOCKEN IT DOWN~UCE WIS. REPRESENT HOMIEZ**MAJESTICS COMEING THROUGH!!!!  



Last edited by solitoscarclub at Sep 16 2003, 03:48 PM


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 16 2003, 03:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 16 2003, 03:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BLVD SWANGIN_@Sep 16 2003, 03:41 PM
> *BOULEVARD KNIGHT'S C.C*


:biggrin: REPRESENT BLVD KNIGHTS~ROLLERZ LOCKEN IT DOWN~UCE WIS. REPRESENT HOMIEZ**MAJESTICS COMEING THROUGH!!!! [/b][/quote]
:cheesy: EVERY1 REPRESENT YOUR CLUB!!!HOW MUCH LUV DO U GOT 4 UR CLUB???? :0


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

G-Ride Family c.c.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## GoodTimesNORCAL (Jul 5, 2003)

Good Times Northern Cali Chapter


----------



## MENACE27 (Jan 16, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

LUXURIOUS CC. FROM CHITOWN TO NOR-CAL ..........


----------



## HIROLA (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm President of










---------------------------www.Discipline204.com---------------------------


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 16 2003, 01:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 16 2003, 01:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: ROYAL IMAGE**REPRESENT LONGVIEW** [/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

IMPALAS CAR CLUB FROM CHICO TO SO. CAL AND S.F. TO RENO (14 CHAPTERS) 



Last edited by flip11 at Sep 16 2003, 04:39 PM


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Knights of Pleasure Austin Tx


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

BIG INDIVIDUALS REPRESENTING DALLAS TX CHAPTER BUT PUTTING IT DOWN FOR INDIVIDUALS WORLD WIDE 27 CHAPTERS N GROWING STRONGER


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

VWLOWNSLO REPPIN'...............


No one.....

I was in a local VW club for 8 years, but was never taken seriously, 
I would always be dogged on for sharing my dream with them...

And I am not having much luck with any Lowrider clubs in my area, because I don't have a Chevy.... 

All I ever hear is stuff like, "What a waste of a perfectly good Bug!"

OR

"Man get a real car, and then we'll talk!" So I am stuck building by myself... It really makes it hard when everywhere you turn, people are hating on you! lol.....

But I am finally getting my shit together, and by the spring I will be driving my pan-off restored `66 Beetle with 4 pumps (running low voltage) and a factory VW sliding ragtop!

I am down for MY shit!


Oh, did I mention that I am looking to join a club? :biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Boulevard knights CC Orlando Florida.


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

OUR STYLE C.C. in Long Beach, CA.


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

The TECHNIQUES C C DALLAS CHAPTER


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

DOWN IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!












Last edited by big pimpin at Dec 21 2003, 01:03 AM


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

*LAYITLOW.COM DAWG!*


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

*INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB-WORLDWIDE....REPRESENTING EVERYDAY, ALL DAY!!!!*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

ONE STOP CUSTOMS
O.G. BAD ASS MOTHERFUCKEN INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB SOUTH SIDE LOS ANGELES ******!!!


----------



## BIG JOHN (Jul 24, 2003)

BIG MUTHAFUCKIN "M" ALL DAY EVERY DAY REPRESENTING


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

LOWLYFE CAR CLUB
PLANT CITY, FLORIDA


----------



## DignityCarClub (Jan 28, 2003)

Dignity Car Club. :biggrin: 

6 Chapters From Texas To Arizona

Dallas Tx
Odessa Tx
Midland Tx
Andrews Tx
Lea County Nm
South East Az


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

New Movement C.C. Jax Fl holdin it down!!!

Robert


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

GOODTIMES CAR CLUB

CHAPTERS:
EAST L.A.
STOCKTON
LOS ANGELES 
DETROIT MICHGAN


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

:biggrin: ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!REPRESENT YOUR CLUB HOMIES****YOU DOWN FOR YOUR SHIT ***
SOLITOS CAR CLUB 4-LYFE  
FROM```EAST COAST~~2~~BIG BAD ASS CHI~TOWN~~2``WEST COAST REPRESENT YOUR CLUB!!!


:angry: WHO'S PLAQUE ARE YOU RIDEING? :angry:


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

DALLAS TEXAS REPRESENTIN


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

BIG BAD ASS INDIVIDUALS REPRESENTING WORLDWIDE RIDIN


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individuals64_@Sep 17 2003, 10:13 AM
> *BIG BAD ASS INDIVIDUALS REPRESENTING WORLDWIDE RIDIN*


 :biggrin: INDIVIDUALS`INFINITY`GOODTIMES`NEW MOVEMENT`DIGNITY`LOWLYFE`~~~~`CAR CLUBZ~~~
REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST ~~~LOCK IT DOWN HOMIEZ~~~


WHAT YOU RIDE???? :angry:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Sep 17 2003, 09:31 AM
> *:biggrin: ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!REPRESENT YOUR CLUB HOMIES****YOU DOWN FOR YOUR SHIT ***
> SOLITOS CAR CLUB 4-LYFE
> FROM```EAST COAST~~2~~BIG BAD ASS CHI~TOWN~~2``WEST COAST REPRESENT YOUR CLUB!!!
> ...


  EVEN ROLLERZ ARE IN HERE REPRESENTING!!!!!!WORLD WIDE PUROS CARNALES****WE'RE ALL IN IT FOR THE LOVE*****


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 17 2003, 11:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 17 2003, 11:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--solitoscarclub_@Sep 17 2003, 09:31 AM
> *:biggrin: ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!REPRESENT YOUR CLUB HOMIES****YOU DOWN FOR YOUR SHIT ***
> SOLITOS CAR CLUB 4-LYFE
> FROM```EAST COAST~~2~~BIG BAD ASS CHI~TOWN~~2``WEST COAST REPRESENT YOUR CLUB!!!
> ...


 EVEN ROLLERZ ARE IN HERE REPRESENTING!!!!!!WORLD WIDE PUROS CARNALES****WE'RE ALL IN IT FOR THE LOVE***** [/b][/quote]
CHICAGO "STYLISTICS" IS BACK...
REPRESENTING CRAZY FOR THE MID-WEST RYDERS
CHICAGO DO YOUR THANG BABY!!!!!
MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL THE CHICAGO CAR CLUBS!
LOVE GOES TO THE CLUBS THAT ARE LIKE FAMILIA TO ME: EL BARRIO, ORGINALES, MEMBERS ONLY, SOLITOS(TANK BABY :biggrin: ), AZTECA, SOMOS UNOS, AMISTAD, PSYCHO DREAMS...ETC


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

West Coast Ridah..................


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

HIGH C.C. ,plaque in the werks at plaquewerks.


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Sep 17 2003, 01:48 PM
> *HIGH C.C. ,plaque in the werks at plaquewerks.*


 U TOO HOMIE, ISN'T maRK COOL AS HELL?


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Sep 17 2003, 12:48 PM
> *HIGH C.C. ,plaque in the werks at plaquewerks.*


  GETTING YOUR PLAQUE MADE AT PLAQUEWERKZ IS THE WAY TO ROLL!!!!GOOD JOB HOMIE!!!KEEP REPRESENTING****

PLAQUE WERKZ WHERE YOU AT HOMIEZ??????


PLAQUEWERKZ #1


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 17 2003, 01:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 17 2003, 01:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bagdcutlass85_@Sep 17 2003, 12:48 PM
> *HIGH C.C. ,plaque in the werks at plaquewerks.*


 GETTING YOUR PLAQUE MADE AT PLAQUEWERKZ IS THE WAY TO ROLL!!!!GOOD JOB HOMIE!!!KEEP REPRESENTING****

PLAQUE WERKZ WHERE YOU AT HOMIEZ??????


PLAQUEWERKZ #1 [/b][/quote]
what is marks screen name on here?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

* WESTSIDE!* LOWRIDERS C.C.

OHIO BOY! ITS A MIDWEST SWANG


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 17 2003, 01:05 PM
> * WESTSIDE! LOWRIDERS C.C.
> 
> OHIO BOY! ITS A MIDWEST SWANG*


 :biggrin: OHIO**REPRESENTING**


----------



## PlaqueWerkz (May 14, 2003)

I really appreciate all the love we get from our clubs. Some of you out there know of the tough times I have gone through with injuring my hand. And with my Wife Carla pregnant. We are going full bore and don't plan on looking back. So look out people we are to blow everyone away and I mean everyone.


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PlaqueWerkz_@Sep 17 2003, 01:08 PM
> *I really appreciate all the love we get from our clubs. Some of you out there know of the tough times I have gone through with injuring my hand. And with my Wife Carla pregnant. We are going full bore and don't plan on looking back. So look out people we are to blow everyone away and I mean everyone.*


 :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HEY MARK HOW DID YOU HURT YOUR HAND????? :biggrin: :biggrin: WAS'NT ON ONE OF OUR TOWERZ WAS IT  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PlaqueWerkz_@Sep 17 2003, 02:08 PM
> *I really appreciate all the love we get from our clubs. Some of you out there know of the tough times I have gone through with injuring my hand. And with my Wife Carla pregnant. We are going full bore and don't plan on looking back. So look out people we are to blow everyone away and I mean everyone.*


 WHATS UP MARK, CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND YOUR WIFE, DIDNT KNOW YOU GUYS WERE EXPECTING...aLRATO ANGELICA


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 17 2003, 01:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 17 2003, 01:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--PlaqueWerkz_@Sep 17 2003, 01:08 PM
> *I really appreciate all the love we get from our clubs. Some of you out there know of the tough times I have gone through with injuring my hand. And with my Wife Carla pregnant. We are going full bore and don't plan on looking back. So look out people we are to blow everyone away and I mean everyone.*


:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HEY MARK HOW DID YOU HURT YOUR HAND????? :biggrin: :biggrin: WAS'NT ON ONE OF OUR TOWERZ WAS IT  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: YOU REALY GO OUT OF YOUR WAY MARK!!!!!!MUCH LOVE HOMIE>>>TANK DOGG


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SUPER NATURAL C.C.!!!!!!!!!!! NEED I SAY MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 17 2003, 03:07 PM
> *SUPER NATURAL C.C.!!!!!!!!!!! NEED I SAY MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!*


  super natural rollin through~~~~ representing!!!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

IN IV LIFE C.C.


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

CLASSIC ANGELS C.C. MIAMI IV LYFE.......


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

THE BIG "E''

ELITE CAR CLUB THAT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :thumbsup: 





YOU KNOW WAS UP :wave:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB ALL CHAPTERS










































































IN THE HOUSE..... FROM WEST TO EAST..SWA


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ONE AND ONLY SANTANA C.C O.C CALIFAS uffin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

STREET SWEEPAZ C.C.......................Duluth, Mn and Cloquet, MN(where Im at)


----------



## hater aid (May 6, 2002)

ELITE sur califas in da house


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Thats right


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

hey bro remember theres no north or south in the lowrider community cause, i Know manuel and he's from Merced which is up here north, OR are you different clubs

IMPALAS CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

was up dawg we are the southern cali chapter originales.

they are the northern chapter


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

that is the shit dawg!!!!!!!!!!!


the Big "E" :thumbsup:


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

NO CAR CLUB.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

i got a name 4 your club

SOLORIDER Car Club :thumbsup:


----------



## hater aid (May 6, 2002)

manuel is my dog we are the same club he's up north we're down south whats the wrong in that ?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## hater aid (May 6, 2002)

we're down for each other, our plaque, and all low riders, no matter where there from!


----------



## southsider (Jan 29, 2002)

WRECKLESS CAR CLUB 
SOUTHERN CALI
READ THE SIGNATURE  



Last edited by southsider at Dec 8 2003, 03:54 AM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Socios C.C. B.C. 
Sacramento Ca,
Woodland Ca,


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Last edited by TopCopOG at Dec 18 2003, 05:57 PM


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

????????


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

*Same Team ~ Same Scheme ~ Same Dream*[/i]












Last edited by UceCEO at Sep 17 2003, 11:09 PM


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

5-ZERO-3 c.c salem oregom
small but growing


----------



## rollin84 (Oct 4, 2002)

TRU STYLE C.C.
LIBERAL, KS


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

LOWLYFE CAR CLUB!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

SuDDeN iMpaCt LoeRideR CaR CluB .... South Florida = Miami , MiraMar


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin84_@Sep 18 2003, 07:32 AM
> *TRU STYLE C.C.
> LIBERAL, KS *


  KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN HOMIES!!!!!

YOU DOWN FOR YOUR CLUB WELL REPRESENT****


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

bayriderz cc


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Sep 18 2003, 08:41 AM
> * Eastbay Cali*


 :biggrin: M.MUNOZ FROM FREMONT,CALI IN YOUR CLUB?
attention:LIFES FINEST


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 18 2003, 09:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 18 2003, 09:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--MRIMPALA2000510_@Sep 18 2003, 08:41 AM
> *  Eastbay Cali*


:biggrin: M.MUNOZ FROM FREMONT,CALI IN YOUR CLUB?
attention:LIFES FINEST [/b][/quote]
:0 :0 "STYLISTICS" :0 :0 
FIRME CAR CLUB REPRESENTING CHICAGO BABY...THE WINDY CITY!!!
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb+Sep 16 2003, 12:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chula57bomb @ Sep 16 2003, 12:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS GOOD CONSIDERING THE WEATHER. AT FIRST IT WAS SUNNY, THEN RAINNY THEN COLD THEN HOT... TRIPPED OUT!! ALL IN ALL IT WAS GOOD. THE HOP WAS ALRIGHT. SWITCH HAPPY TOOK THE TROPHY (CUP) I THINK MARIO HIT 55 OR 56 INCHES WITH THE WAGON BUT HE BURNED HIS MOTOR, OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT...
MAJESTICS OUT OF TOWNERS TOOK THE OTHER TROPHY (NOT THE CUP)... :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
Majestics did take a cup for single pimp 56", 
What's up? 
EL BARRIO C.C. In Thee House!  



Last edited by Freddie699 at Sep 18 2003, 08:27 AM


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699+Sep 18 2003, 10:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Freddie699 @ Sep 18 2003, 10:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Majestics did take a cup for single pimp 56", 
What's up? 
EL BARRIO C.C. In Thee House! [/b][/quote]
:0 OHHHHH SHIT "EL BARRIO" REPRESENTING, WHATS UP FREDDIE :biggrin: 
IS ERNIE GOING TO GET HIS TATTOO OR WHAT???  LOVE YA...


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Sep 18 2003, 09:42 AM
> *IS ERNIE GOING TO GET HIS TATTOO OR WHAT???  LOVE YA...*


 :uh:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by emo+Sep 18 2003, 09:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emo @ Sep 18 2003, 09:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--chula57bomb_@Sep 18 2003, 09:42 AM
> *IS ERNIE GOING TO GET HIS TATTOO OR WHAT???     LOVE YA...*


:uh:[/b][/quote]
:machinegun:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 18 2003, 09:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 18 2003, 09:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:machinegun:[/b][/quote]
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by emo+Sep 18 2003, 10:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emo @ Sep 18 2003, 10:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--chula57bomb_@Sep 18 2003, 09:42 AM
> *IS ERNIE GOING TO GET HIS TATTOO OR WHAT???     LOVE YA...*


:uh:[/b][/quote]
:uh: I WAS ADDRESSING IT TO FREDDIE....
DID YOU HAVE A QUESTION.... :biggrin:


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by emo+Sep 18 2003, 10:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emo @ Sep 18 2003, 10:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun:[/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb+Sep 18 2003, 09:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chula57bomb @ Sep 18 2003, 09:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh:[/b][/quote]
:uh :guns: :guns: :guns: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by emo+Sep 18 2003, 09:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emo @ Sep 18 2003, 09:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh :guns: :guns: :guns: :uh: :uh: :uh:[/b][/quote]
:twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:    :roflmao:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb+Sep 18 2003, 08:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chula57bomb @ Sep 18 2003, 08:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 OHHHHH SHIT "EL BARRIO" REPRESENTING, WHATS UP FREDDIE :biggrin: 
IS ERNIE GOING TO GET HIS TATTOO OR WHAT???  LOVE YA...[/b][/quote]
Yes he is, but don't know when? 
And Soon! 



Last edited by Freddie699 at Sep 18 2003, 09:08 AM


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699+Sep 18 2003, 11:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Freddie699 @ Sep 18 2003, 11:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he is, but don't know when? [/b][/quote]
just have him call Joe when he's ready... he has the number :biggrin: when are you getting yours?


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb+Sep 18 2003, 09:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chula57bomb @ Sep 18 2003, 09:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just have him call Joe when he's ready... he has the number :biggrin: when are you getting yours?[/b][/quote]
I'm think about it, Maybe EL BARRIO C.C. And THE LOWRIDER COUNCIL also! Will that be crazy? Hell, yea it will , But I'll let you know!


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699+Sep 18 2003, 11:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Freddie699 @ Sep 18 2003, 11:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm think about it, Maybe EL BARRIO C.C. And THE LOWRIDER COUNCIL also! Will that be crazy? Hell, yea it will , But I'll let you know![/b][/quote]
okay now...I think El Barrio would be okay but the lowrider council??? you would have to think about that one, or at least I would...


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb+Sep 18 2003, 10:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chula57bomb @ Sep 18 2003, 10:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay now...I think El Barrio would be okay but the lowrider council??? you would have to think about that one, or at least I would...[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: CHICAGO LOWRIDER COUNCIL :thumbsup: 
REPRESENTING UP IN HERE :guns: :guns:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Sep 18 2003, 10:59 AM
> *:uh:*


 :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :0 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 18 2003, 09:05 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 18 2003, 09:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDBaller_@Sep 18 2003, 10:59 AM
> *:uh:*


:machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :0 :roflmao: :twak:[/b][/quote]
:angry:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller+Sep 18 2003, 11:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDBaller @ Sep 18 2003, 11:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angry:[/b][/quote]
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 18 2003, 09:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 18 2003, 09:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:[/b][/quote]
:uh:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller+Sep 18 2003, 11:14 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDBaller @ Sep 18 2003, 11:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:[/b][/quote]
:wave:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Sep 18 2003, 09:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Sep 18 2003, 09:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller+Sep 18 2003, 12:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDBaller @ Sep 18 2003, 12:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb+Sep 18 2003, 09:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chula57bomb @ Sep 18 2003, 09:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay now...I think El Barrio would be okay but the lowrider council??? you would have to think about that one, or at least I would...[/b][/quote]
Why not the Council? This is what it's all about!  And I'll be down with it. Maybe I'll be first to have or not. And I know I'll be happy with it. Are we in Chicago or what? :biggrin:


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699+Sep 19 2003, 07:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Freddie699 @ Sep 19 2003, 07:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not the Council? This is what it's all about!  And I'll be down with it. Maybe I'll be first to have or not. And I know I'll be happy with it. Are we in Chicago or what? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Thats cool, be different.... :biggrin: 
Just let me know whats up?
CHICAGO IS DEFINITLY IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

I BELIEVE I REPRESENT MAJESTICS CHICAGO , LET ME CHECK.............................................................................................................................................YES I BELIEVE I DO :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AND YES WE TOOK THE SINGLE PUMP CUP, AND THE OUTTA TOWNERS TROPHY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 17 2003, 10:38 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

I DONT HAVE ANY INFO,SORRY


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

supreme clientele :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## Mr. Big Stuff (Jul 15, 2003)

I'd like to set the record straight. EMPIRE C.C. is originally from the beautiful So. Cal. We have no other chapters because we don't need 'em. We began in '94 with members from all over the I.E. Although others have tried to imitate, none have reached our success. We have had several features in LRM including our '00 car show/fundraiser and a spread on our president's Mazda "Frankie's Way." We have thrown some of the largest picnics around and are widely respected. We place in many categories (yes sweepstakes too) including mini truck, original, euro, and trike. While our members place the club behind family, God, our carreers, and education, it still hurts to see the EMPIRE C.C. name being dragged though the mud because of "others" that think that they can take it.

Peace,
VP of the original and still the best EMPIRE C.C.


----------



## PlaqueWerkz (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Big Stuff_@Sep 20 2003, 02:36 AM
> *I'd like to set the record straight.  EMPIRE C.C. is originally from the beautiful So. Cal.  We have no other chapters because we don't need 'em.  We began in '94 with members from all over the I.E.  Although others have tried to imitate, none have reached our success.  We have had several features in LRM including our '00 car show/fundraiser and a spread on our president's Mazda "Frankie's Way."  We have thrown some of the largest picnics around and are widely respected.  We place in many categories (yes sweepstakes too) including mini truck, original, euro, and trike.  While our members place the club behind family, God, our carreers, and education, it still hurts to see the EMPIRE C.C. name being dragged though the mud because of "others" that think that they can take it.
> 
> Peace,
> VP of the original and still the best EMPIRE C.C.*


I agree. We were the ones that did the plaque for the clubI am sorry they have the same name but we do alot of the clubs with the same name
. It just happens they picked this one and everyone seems to be dissing them.And from what I see they are a good bunch of guys. I don,t know all the details but I see a lot of hate on this certain club and I don,t know why. Can someone explain the reason.    



Last edited by PlaqueWerkz at Sep 20 2003, 07:54 AM


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Big Stuff_@Sep 20 2003, 02:36 AM
> *I'd like to set the record straight.  EMPIRE C.C. is originally from the beautiful So. Cal.  We have no other chapters because we don't need 'em.  We began in '94 with members from all over the I.E.  Although others have tried to imitate, none have reached our success.  We have had several features in LRM including our '00 car show/fundraiser and a spread on our president's Mazda "Frankie's Way."  We have thrown some of the largest picnics around and are widely respected.  We place in many categories (yes sweepstakes too) including mini truck, original, euro, and trike.  While our members place the club behind family, God, our carreers, and education, it still hurts to see the EMPIRE C.C. name being dragged though the mud because of "others" that think that they can take it.
> 
> Peace,
> VP of the original and still the best EMPIRE C.C.*


id like to reply to this post on behalf of my club. empire houston. true we are not a chapter of the west coast, or the georgia club. im not sure if the ga club is part of you guys. you speak of the houston club like we dont "represent". like you guys are the only ones that place, or take sweepstakes, or have features. down here we get and give respect from/to clubs. personally i show and cruise every chance i get. its alright to represent your club, but you shouldnt down other clubs at the same time.... "others think they can take what?" from my understanding all the foolishness started with my friend mando posted some pics of the cars. sarcasm cant be understood through words on the screen. and i think some people took it like he was bragging and boasting. but the guys who know mando know he doesnt brag about anything. take a look at where at the childish remarks are coming from. and that will give you a good answer. let the cars do all the talking.

edit for spelling 



Last edited by lone star at Sep 20 2003, 08:50 AM


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

Acrophobia

but i kno some of the 
New Movement CC guys


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

the Acro plaque


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Chri$_@Sep 17 2003, 08:58 AM
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT*


 Family Ties Coast to Coast


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Local Pride car club...........Yakima 509 WA.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Big Stuff_@Sep 20 2003, 02:36 AM
> *I'd like to set the record straight. EMPIRE C.C. is originally from the beautiful So. Cal. We have no other chapters because we don't need 'em. We began in '94 with members from all over the I.E. Although others have tried to imitate, none have reached our success. We have had several features in LRM including our '00 car show/fundraiser and a spread on our president's Mazda "Frankie's Way." We have thrown some of the largest picnics around and are widely respected. We place in many categories (yes sweepstakes too) including mini truck, original, euro, and trike. While our members place the club behind family, God, our carreers, and education, it still hurts to see the EMPIRE C.C. name being dragged though the mud because of "others" that think that they can take it.
> 
> Peace,
> VP of the original and still the best EMPIRE C.C.*


 I'd like to set the record straight .... Empire is from HOUSTON,TX !!


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX+Sep 20 2003, 03:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lord TX @ Sep 20 2003, 03:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Mr. Big Stuff_@Sep 20 2003, 02:36 AM
> *I'd like to set the record straight.  EMPIRE C.C. is originally from the beautiful So. Cal.  We have no other chapters because we don't need 'em.  We began in '94 with members from all over the I.E.  Although others have tried to imitate, none have reached our success.  We have had several features in LRM including our '00 car show/fundraiser and a spread on our president's Mazda "Frankie's Way."  We have thrown some of the largest picnics around and are widely respected.  We place in many categories (yes sweepstakes too) including mini truck, original, euro, and trike.  While our members place the club behind family, God, our carreers, and education, it still hurts to see the EMPIRE C.C. name being dragged though the mud because of "others" that think that they can take it.
> 
> Peace,
> VP of the original and still the best EMPIRE C.C.*


I'd like to set the record straight .... Empire is from HOUSTON,TX !![/b][/quote]
:uh:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Midwest Swang C.C.
Louisville, Ky.


Juz kiddin. Looking for a club. Wouldn't mind rejoining a former club I have in mind. :0


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## liquid_202mo (Dec 9, 2002)

me and a couple of ppl are triing to start a club. i just want to make sure the name aint taken. and its been a minute and i havent seen the name so in that case, 
Midwest Rollers C. C. is in here.
3 and growing :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liquid_202mo_@Sep 20 2003, 11:05 PM
> *me and a couple of ppl are triing to start a club. i just want to make sure the name aint taken. and its been a minute and i havent seen the name so in that case,
> Midwest Rollers C. C. is in here.
> 3 and growing :biggrin:*


 I'VE NEVER HERD ANYONE HAVE THAT NAME BUT I COULD BE WRONG. WELL GOODLUCK WITH THE NEW NAME AND CLUB.


----------



## liquid_202mo (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA+Sep 20 2003, 11:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UFAMEA @ Sep 20 2003, 11:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--liquid_202mo_@Sep 20 2003, 11:05 PM
> *me and a couple of ppl are triing to start a club. i just want to make sure the name aint taken. and its been a minute and i havent seen the name so in that case,
> Midwest Rollers C. C. is in here.
> 3 and growing  :biggrin:*


I'VE NEVER HERD ANYONE HAVE THAT NAME BUT I COULD BE WRONG. WELL GOODLUCK WITH THE NEW NAME AND CLUB.[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: thanks ill need the good luck.
me and a few people in stl started a club called Lower Lever back in the mid 90's. i wanted to keep that name but i thought it might be a lil bit superstitious(sp?).


----------



## Mr. Big Stuff (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX+Sep 20 2003, 04:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lord TX @ Sep 20 2003, 04:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Mr. Big Stuff_@Sep 20 2003, 02:36 AM
> *I'd like to set the record straight.  EMPIRE C.C. is originally from the beautiful So. Cal.  We have no other chapters because we don't need 'em.  We began in '94 with members from all over the I.E.  Although others have tried to imitate, none have reached our success.  We have had several features in LRM including our '00 car show/fundraiser and a spread on our president's Mazda "Frankie's Way."  We have thrown some of the largest picnics around and are widely respected.  We place in many categories (yes sweepstakes too) including mini truck, original, euro, and trike.  While our members place the club behind family, God, our carreers, and education, it still hurts to see the EMPIRE C.C. name being dragged though the mud because of "others" that think that they can take it.
> 
> Peace,
> VP of the original and still the best EMPIRE C.C.*


I'd like to set the record straight .... Empire is from HOUSTON,TX !![/b][/quote]
Hey Homey,
We have never asked anyone to drop the name, and I won't this time either. But I want all those reading this to know that we have been rolling strong before any other club that uses the name. Since I don't see any cars of yours that are in the classes that we compete in, there won't be any beef when we take the honors. Good luck to you guys ( and I really mean that) in all your future endevors.

EMPIRE C.C. VP


----------



## Mr. Big Stuff (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PlaqueWerkz+Sep 20 2003, 07:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PlaqueWerkz @ Sep 20 2003, 07:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Mr. Big Stuff_@Sep 20 2003, 02:36 AM
> *I'd like to set the record straight.  EMPIRE C.C. is originally from the beautiful So. Cal.  We have no other chapters because we don't need 'em.  We began in '94 with members from all over the I.E.  Although others have tried to imitate, none have reached our success.  We have had several features in LRM including our '00 car show/fundraiser and a spread on our president's Mazda "Frankie's Way."  We have thrown some of the largest picnics around and are widely respected.  We place in many categories (yes sweepstakes too) including mini truck, original, euro, and trike.  While our members place the club behind family, God, our carreers, and education, it still hurts to see the EMPIRE C.C. name being dragged though the mud because of "others" that think that they can take it.
> 
> Peace,
> VP of the original and still the best EMPIRE C.C.*


I agree. We were the ones that did the plaque for the clubI am sorry they have the same name but we do alot of the clubs with the same name
. It just happens they picked this one and everyone seems to be dissing them.And from what I see they are a good bunch of guys. I don,t know all the details but I see a lot of hate on this certain club and I don,t know why. Can someone explain the reason.   [/b][/quote]
People of PW, 
I cannot explain why so many would gang up to dis a club so badly. I say "stay up" to all those who try to be different than the rest of the pack. Just because some of their cars aren't what most are used to seeing, that doesn't make them wrong! I can honestly say that there is no discontent between the two of us. By the way, you guys have no reason to appologize for making a plaque, you have to pay your own bills right? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by Mr. Big Stuff at Sep 21 2003, 12:48 AM


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

:machinegun: :twak: :guns: :guns: WHY? DIS OR TALK SHIT ***I AGREE KEEP YOUR HEAD UP><><><AND YOU NO HOW IT ROLLZ :guns: PHUCK THE HATERZ HOMIES

:machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :guns: (HATERZ) :thumbsdown:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Sep 21 2003, 08:27 PM
> *:machinegun: :twak: :guns: :guns: WHY? DIS OR TALK SHIT ***I AGREE KEEP YOUR HEAD UP><><><AND YOU NO HOW IT ROLLZ :guns: PHUCK THE HATERZ HOMIES
> 
> :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :guns: (HATERZ) :thumbsdown:*


  EIGHT BALL FROM SOLITOS CAR CLUB REPRESENTING UP IN THIS BITCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!ROUND LAKE BEACH,ILLINOIS YOU NO WHATS UP!!!!HEY TANK TOLD YOU I WOULD :biggrin: 

SOLITOS FOR LIFE !!!!!YOSHI WHATS UP FOOL!!!!!


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

*ROLLING NOTHING BUT TRADITONALS, ALL DAY EVERYDAY!*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Big M all day everyday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 22 2003, 12:26 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMM...
MAJESTICS CAR CLUB REPRESETING CRAZY STYLE :biggrin: 
MUCHO RESPECTO...

STYLISTICS REPRESENTING WINDY CITY - CHI-TOWN BABY...
 



Last edited by chula57bomb at Sep 23 2003, 09:09 AM


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SOLITOS 



Last edited by solitoscarclub at Sep 23 2003, 08:51 AM


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Sep 21 2003, 10:06 PM
> *ROLLING NOTHING BUT TRADITONALS, ALL DAY EVERYDAY!*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

REPRESENTING ATLANTA GEORGIA


----------



## uwishuknew (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave: Representing all the Gangsta Boogie bitches in the ILL. state ....Chicago is the best fuck the rest.....J/K much luv :angel:


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uwishuknew_@Sep 23 2003, 01:13 PM
> *:wave: Representing all the Gangsta Boogie bitches in the ILL. state ....Chicago is the best fuck the rest.....J/K much luv :angel:*


 CRAZZZZYY ASSS!!!!
STYLISTICS CHILLIN....


----------



## br0wneyezLwrdrGrl (Feb 26, 2002)

wuz up!!!


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by br0wneyezLwrdrGrl_@Sep 23 2003, 02:21 PM
> *wuz up!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 hey homie girl - nice to see female ryders on here... :biggrin:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

MAY I SAY NO MORE!!!!!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

ALWAYS REPPIN' NEW YORK CITY


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THE ONLY PLAQUE THAT WHILE EVE FLY IN MY WINDOW AS MY BOY UP TOP SAID IS 


INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB...........................


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

"STYLISTICS C.C." CHICAGO BABY


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Sep 25 2003, 10:13 AM
> *  "STYLISTICS C.C." CHICAGO BABY  *


 SOLITOS CAR CLUB STILL PUTTING IT DOWN IN ILLINOIS
___________MONSTER DOG_________1-GEE


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Sep 21 2003, 10:27 PM
> *Big M all day everyday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


  <~ big Moreno :biggrin: that's my last name hahaha... thanks for hitting me up


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Sep 20 2003, 12:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Sep 20 2003, 12:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Sep 17 2003, 10:38 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 [/b][/quote]


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Hey Rich, hows bout you send me the full video of your avitar :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

RICH I"M HAVING FUN hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

hey its my boy cj! oh my cuzin did that tat for him :cheesy:


----------



## babybluecaprice (Sep 24, 2003)

FULLXTC CC from seattle washington


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

TECHNIQUES DALLAS CHAPTER REPRESENTING IN THE BIG STATE OF TEXAS NOW.......


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

http://streetriderskc.com/Premiere55.wmv 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Fuckin circus car...


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

big mutha fuckin *INDIVIDUALS C.C.* for life!!!!!!! :cheesy: :0


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Sep 16 2003, 12:29 PM
> *:angry: TRIED THIS TOPIC ON ***OFF TOPIC*** BUT N*E*WAYZ REPRESENT YOUR SHITT*^*YOU DOWN FOR YOUR CLUB HEREZ YOUR CHANCE***REPRESENT***WHO YOU RIDEING WITH?
> ME I'M 100% DOWN FOR SolitoS CAR CLUB***THIS IS A FAMILY THANG OVER HERE!!AQUI SOMOS PUROS CARNALES!!!SOLITOS IN ILLINOIS*SOLITOS IN COLORADO*SOLITOS SOON TO BE IN NEW MEXICO**EN LOS RANCHOS DE NEW MEXICO***
> ~~~~~~~~~~www.solitoscarclub.com~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


 DO YOU HAVE A CHAPTER IN YAKIMA WASH CUZ THERE IS A CAR CLUB CALLED SALITOS CAR CLUB AND IM REPT. THE 509 KREATIONZ CAR CLUB YAKIMA WASH TO THE FULLIST


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+Sep 25 2003, 10:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MAUIMALIBU78 @ Sep 25 2003, 10:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--solitoscarclub_@Sep 16 2003, 12:29 PM
> *:angry: TRIED THIS TOPIC ON ***OFF TOPIC*** BUT N*E*WAYZ REPRESENT YOUR SHITT*^*YOU DOWN FOR YOUR CLUB HEREZ YOUR CHANCE***REPRESENT***WHO YOU RIDEING WITH?
> ME I'M 100% DOWN FOR SolitoS CAR CLUB***THIS IS A FAMILY THANG OVER HERE!!AQUI SOMOS PUROS CARNALES!!!SOLITOS IN ILLINOIS*SOLITOS IN COLORADO*SOLITOS SOON TO BE IN NEW MEXICO**EN LOS RANCHOS DE NEW MEXICO***
> ~~~~~~~~~~www.solitoscarclub.com~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


DO YOU HAVE A CHAPTER IN YAKIMA WASH CUZ THERE IS A CAR CLUB CALLED SALITOS CAR CLUB AND IM REPT. THE 509 KREATIONZ CAR CLUB YAKIMA WASH TO THE FULLIST   [/b][/quote]
NOPE NO CHAPTERS OUT IN YAKIMA---WE'VE TALK TO BIG NICK OUT THEIR AND HE'S TRYING TO GET US IN TOUCH WITH EACHOTHER----I HAVE A CHAPTER IN COLORADO-SOON TO BE IN NEW MEXICO--AND FROM WHAT MY PRIMOS ARE SAYING----TIJUANA,MEXICO IS GONNA BE SOONER THAN I THOUGHT------GET US IN TOUCH IF POSSIBLE


EITHER WAY WE ROLL ---IT'S STILL SOLITOS CAR CLUB 4- LYFE
www.solitoscarclub.com-------we from ILLINOIS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## uwishuknew (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno: I'm not in a club ~but all the Chicago Car Club's keep putting it down for us~ who care's what the west coast say's or the east coast I feel you brother's/sister's put it down for us .I've been to the show's out here and I've seen your car club's around ...Keep Up The Good Work~STRAIGHT UP DOWN FOR THE WINDY CITY
FUCK MY HATERS FROM DIEGO :0


----------



## Lazerwerks.com (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TECHNIQUES C.C.
DALLAS TX
:thumbsup:


----------



## MontyHall (Apr 21, 2003)

ULTIMATE RIDERS saint louis C.C.


----------



## TiM_BUG (Dec 18, 2002)

TiM


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 26 2003, 11:27 PM
> *TECHNIQUES C.C.
> DALLAS TX
> :thumbsup:*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

Not allowed to say. You mo fos would hate.............


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Sep 28 2003, 07:07 PM
> *Not allowed to say. You mo fos would hate............. *


 RICE C.C :roflmao: :roflmao: J/P HOMIE


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702+Sep 28 2003, 06:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SinCity702 @ Sep 28 2003, 06:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDBaller_@Sep 28 2003, 07:07 PM
> *Not allowed to say. You mo fos would hate.............  *


RICE C.C :roflmao: :roflmao: J/P HOMIE[/b][/quote]
Guess again...............


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

*SWITCH RYDERS CC* 



Last edited by the_cat at Sep 29 2003, 11:44 PM


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

My old Club


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

STUNNA'S CLUB IS CALLED "MARINATING RIMS C.C."!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What up Scotty?


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 30 2003, 09:35 AM
> *What up Scotty?*


 WHAT'S UP DIRTY DIRTY???
"STYLISTICS C.C. CHICAGO BACK ONCE AGAIN.....
WINDY CITY REPRESENT...   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 30 2003, 06:34 AM
> *STUNNA'S CLUB IS CALLED "MARINATING RIMS C.C."!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller+Sep 30 2003, 10:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDBaller @ Sep 30 2003, 10:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 30 2003, 06:34 AM
> *STUNNA'S CLUB IS CALLED  "MARINATING RIMS C.C."!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:*


:uh:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

NESTOR IS UP IN THIS MOTHERFUCKER REPRESENTING

WITH MY BOYZ - DANIEL CON EL CIVIC'''YOSHI '''''LUIS '''LALI'''STINKY''''SHREK''''HONER'''''

PURO SOLITOS CAR CLUB>>>AMOR TO ALL MY HOMIES AND OUR BIKE CLUB WHO ARE ALSO LOCKING IT DOWN FOR US'''''''

MONSTER DOG HAS STEPPED IN HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE BOYZ

WHERE'S ARE MAIN FOOL TANK ? :biggrin: U NO WE LUV U BRO.

FUCK WHAT YOU HEARD WE IN THIS BITCH REPRESENTING

SOLITOS CAR CLUB FOR LIFE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Last edited by solitoscarclub at Sep 30 2003, 07:03 PM


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Oct 1 2003, 01:01 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

Wazzup Cruz..i send ya mail...did ya get it???


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Sep 30 2003, 07:01 PM
> *NESTOR IS UP IN THIS MOTHERFUCKER REPRESENTING
> 
> WITH MY BOYZ - DANIEL CON EL CIVIC'''YOSHI '''''LUIS '''LALI'''STINKY''''SHREK''''HONER'''''
> ...


 CON MI PLATO DE MENUDO QUE ME ISO MI AGUELITA'''''CON UNA BOTTELLA DE CORONA CON POQUITO LIMON`~``AQUI REPRESENTO MIS CARNALES:::: SOLITOS CAR CLUB
~
SOLITOS CAR CLUB POR VIDA---PONTE TRUCHA EN EL ANO 2004

PORQUE AQUI CON MIS CARNALES Y LOS PRIMOS DE TIJUANA
VAMOS ASER UN DESMADRE!!!!!! 
TIO'S Y PRIMOS EN LOS RANCHOS DE NUEVO MEXICO-TIJUANA,MEXICO Y EN COLORADO SPRINGS Y LOS MEROS CABRONES DE ROUND LAKE BEACH,ILLINOIS

SOLITOS CAR CLUB BABY WE IN HERE PUTTING IT DOWN 

ON LAY IT LOW!!!!!!!


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Oct 1 2003, 12:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Oct 1 2003, 12:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--solitoscarclub_@Sep 30 2003, 07:01 PM
> *NESTOR IS UP IN THIS MOTHERFUCKER REPRESENTING
> 
> WITH MY BOYZ - DANIEL CON EL CIVIC'''YOSHI '''''LUIS '''LALI'''STINKY''''SHREK''''HONER'''''
> ...


CON MI PLATO DE MENUDO QUE ME ISO MI AGUELITA'''''CON UNA BOTTELLA DE CORONA CON POQUITO LIMON`~``AQUI REPRESENTO MIS CARNALES:::: SOLITOS CAR CLUB
~
SOLITOS CAR CLUB POR VIDA---PONTE TRUCHA EN EL ANO 2004

PORQUE AQUI CON MIS CARNALES Y LOS PRIMOS DE TIJUANA
VAMOS ASER UN DESMADRE!!!!!! 
TIO'S Y PRIMOS EN LOS RANCHOS DE NUEVO MEXICO-TIJUANA,MEXICO Y EN COLORADO SPRINGS Y LOS MEROS CABRONES DE ROUND LAKE BEACH,ILLINOIS

SOLITOS CAR CLUB BABY WE IN HERE PUTTING IT DOWN 

ON LAY IT LOW!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
   TANK DOGGG


----------



## RIDEN_ALEX (Sep 30, 2003)

SO-LO-RIDEN_ALEX C.C


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDEN_ALEX_@Oct 1 2003, 12:22 PM
> *SO-LO-RIDEN_ALEX C.C*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

once again the big "E" representin!!!


"ELITE C.C"

see you in VEGAS


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

This is how i get down... :biggrin:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

SolitoS CAR CLUB BACK UP IN THIS BITCH!!!!! YOU NO HOW IT IS 

OVER HERE SOMOS PUROS CARNALES-
TRUCHAS CON LOS SOLITOS NEXT YEAR!!

SOLITOS IN COLORADO
SOLITOS IN ILLINOIS
SOLITOS IN NEW MEXICO COMING SOON!!!!! JUST GETTING THING'S STARTED AND ORGANIZED BEFORE THE BIG BLOW OUT-
SOLITOS IN TIJUANA,MEXICO ARE COMING SOON!!!!ALSO BEING BROUGHT TO YOU BY OUR PRIMOS & TIO'S ---BUT WHY TALK ---- YOU'LL SEE FOR YOURSELVES  2004-2005 --SLOWLEY BUT SURELY

**LET THE NOTES HERE RE-FLECT WE DONT HAVE A SOLITOS CHAPTER IN WASHINGTON** SO WHATEVER WITH THAT DRAMA

SOLITOS CAR CLUB 4--------lifeeeeeeeee~~~~ :thumbsup:



BIG NICK IN WASHINGTON MUCH LOVE HOMIE FROM THE BOYZ IN CHI-TOWN  



Last edited by solitoscarclub at Oct 14 2003, 01:08 PM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SO WHAT HAPPEND WITH THE SOLITOS, YAKIMA WA
YOU NEVER GOT BACK TO ME BRO.


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 14 2003, 01:01 PM
> *SO WHAT HAPPEND WITH THE SOLITOS, YAKIMA WA
> YOU NEVER GOT BACK TO ME BRO. *


 I NEED SOME VIDEO'S CABRON---SO I'LL CALL YOU RIGHT NOW HOMIE!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2003)

Down South Rollers --- New Orleans playa


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lokim_@Oct 14 2003, 01:27 PM
> *Down South Rollers --- New Orleans playa*


 :thumbsup: REPRESENT YOUR SHIT HOMIEZ!!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 30 2003, 07:31 AM
> *My old Club
> 
> 
> ...


 whoa whoa whoa now what are you talking about here, what happened.


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

EXTAZY CAR CLUB FROM EL CHUCO and still geeting biger extazy for life


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raton_@Oct 22 2003, 03:09 PM
> *EXTAZY CAR CLUB FROM EL CHUCO and still geeting biger extazy for life        *


  AQUI RIFAN LOS COMPADRES DE SOLITOS CAR CLUB EN ROUND LAKE BEACH,IL

HOMAR LOMELI
SERGIO ARROYO 
JOSE PEREZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

Extazy cc


----------



## Dropit (Mar 8, 2003)

reppin Twizted Stylz All Day Long On The East Coast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Oct 22 2003, 03:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (solitoscarclub @ Oct 22 2003, 03:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--El raton_@Oct 22 2003, 03:09 PM
> *EXTAZY CAR CLUB FROM EL CHUCO and still geeting biger extazy for life                *


AQUI RIFAN LOS COMPADRES DE SOLITOS CAR CLUB EN ROUND LAKE BEACH,IL

HOMAR LOMELI
SERGIO ARROYO 
JOSE PEREZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
como esta el lowrider movimiento alla lake beach ill aqui en el chuco tx its really strong :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Oct 22 2003, 04:10 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 back in 96 or 97 I saw infinity placas here in el chuco are you guys the same


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

INFINITI CAR CLUB HAS BEEN THE ONLY CHAPTER FOR AS LONG AS I HAVE BEEN AROUND. MY HOMEBOY STARTED IT OVER 10 YEARS AGO HERE IN DALLAS. THATS PROBABLY WHY THEY SPELLED IT DIFFERENT.


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Oct 22 2003, 04:33 PM
> *INFINITI CAR CLUB HAS BEEN THE ONLY CHAPTER FOR AS LONG AS I HAVE BEEN AROUND. MY HOMEBOY STARTED IT OVER 10 YEARS AGO HERE IN DALLAS. THATS PROBABLY WHY THEY SPELLED IT DIFFERENT.*


 o right I get it


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Sep 17 2003, 11:07 PM
> *Same Team ~ Same Scheme ~ Same Dream[/i]
> 
> 
> ...


 JUST SPREADING DA LOVE :biggrin:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raton+Oct 22 2003, 04:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (El raton @ Oct 22 2003, 04:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


como esta el lowrider movimiento alla lake beach ill aqui en el chuco tx its really strong :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
 The movement in * LAGO-REDONDO* is going strong . All I realy wanna do is put my *HOOD* on the map in a good way....

ROUND LAKE AINT NO KNOW'N FOR ANYTHING POSITIVE -

So we're making a diffrence out here......

Giving the little homies an alternative to gangs with our bike club.....

SOLITOS CAR AND BIKE CLUB 4-LIFE :thumbsup: 

A R R O Y O
_ _family____
| |


----------



## Showpop2 (Aug 19, 2003)

demented styles c.c


----------



## Lazerwerks.com (Dec 30, 2002)

BLVD ACES C.C.


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

LOCO VARRIO C.C.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA+Oct 23 2003, 12:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UFAMEA @ Oct 23 2003, 12:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--UceCEO_@Sep 17 2003, 11:07 PM
> *Same Team ~ Same Scheme ~ Same Dream[/i]
> 
> 
> ...


JUST SPREADING DA LOVE :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 YOU KNOW IT!!!
WORLDWIDE THAT IS!!!!

~UCE IV LIFE~


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

"LET'S HERE IT 1 MORE TIME REPRESENT " 
(YOUR CLUB)


----------



## rollin84 (Oct 4, 2002)

TRU STYLE C.C.
LIBERAL, KS


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

I Rep Eternal Rollerz !
Check us out.. we are Coast to Coast, including a Chapter in Germany!

http://www.eternalrollerz.com


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Hypnotized car club Pasadena Tx since 1997


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

VALAS VERDGA C.C.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Dec 4 2003, 02:33 PM
> *VALAS VERDGA C.C.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&t=71614&st=160


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Enchanted DreamZ


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

If it has not been said enough:
MAJESTICS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SUPER NATURAL C.C.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

WICKED ILLUSIONS C.C.


:biggrin:


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGG-Q (Dec 8, 2003)

UCE IV LIFE!!!!!!!! YOU KNOW!!!!!!! UCE UCE UCE USOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Dec 4 2003, 02:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Dec 4 2003, 02:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG-SCOTTY_@Dec 4 2003, 02:33 PM
> *VALAS VERDGA C.C.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

IMPALAS C.C. With over 15 chapters!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## hater aid (May 6, 2002)

ELITE STILL IN THE GAME , GETTTIN BIG BUSY RIGHT NOW FOR 2004


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hater aid_@Dec 13 2003, 12:55 AM
> *ELITE STILL IN THE GAME , GETTTIN BIG BUSY RIGHT NOW FOR 2004*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Keep the " MOVEMENT" rollin homies


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

* PRESIDENTEZ C.C. DALLAS TEXAS *


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

51/50 CLICC but its more of a extended family than a C.C., im tryin to keep my options open incase i run into a Lifestyle C.C. member cuz thats the club I've wanted to be in since 88 or somthin. :biggrin:


----------



## THE ONE "87" MONTE (Feb 4, 2003)

Representing Central Florida


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

THE BIG MEME {MAJESTICS} Roswell New Mexico


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Dec 18 2003, 04:41 PM
> *THE BIG MEME {MAJESTICS} Roswell New Mexico  *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

RED DOG WHATS UP HOMIE???


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

wassup Chris. How's NM doing??


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

yOU KNOW US.. JUST PUTTING IT DOWN...AND I WILL GET YOU MY PICS SOON VERY SOON.. I JUST GOT ME A 94 FLEET TODAY....AND YOU KNOW I ALREADY HOOKED IT UP.....


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Dec 18 2003, 04:49 PM
> *yOU KNOW US.. JUST PUTTING IT DOWN...AND I WILL GET YOU MY PICS SOON VERY SOON.. I JUST GOT ME A 94 FLEET TODAY....AND YOU KNOW I ALREADY HOOKED IT UP.....*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

<--- :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Dec 18 2003, 05:09 PM
> *<--- :biggrin:*


 MAUIMALIBU78 DOWN WITH THE 509 KREATIONZ REPPING IT TO THE FULLIST


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

1


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

1


----------



## OGst.rider (Jul 30, 2002)

TECHNIQUES World Wide

East Los Angeles - San Fernando Valley - Palmdale - Inland Empire - Phoenix - Dallas - FT. Bragg North Carolina - Japan - Bike Club

Established in 1972


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGst.rider_@Dec 20 2003, 08:13 PM
> *TECHNIQUES World Wide
> 
> East Los Angeles - San Fernando Valley - Palmdale - Inland Empire - Phoenix - Dallas - FT. Bragg North Carolina - Japan - Bike Club
> ...


 Rollerz Only


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

(img)the url go here(/img)http://onebadpup.150m.com/images5/life1.jpg
Bajito SO. CAL. EST. 1978  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB AND BIKE CLUB

FROM NOR CAL---TO--CHITOWN


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

Bajito So Cal Est. 1978


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+Dec 18 2003, 09:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MAUIMALIBU78 @ Dec 18 2003, 09:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jeffsciv23_@Dec 18 2003, 05:09 PM
> *<--- :biggrin:*


MAUIMALIBU78 DOWN WITH THE 509 KREATIONZ REPPING IT TO THE FULLIST   [/b][/quote]
509 kreationz is what i represent


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Dec 18 2003, 03:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Dec 18 2003, 03:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--505 Majestics_@Dec 18 2003, 04:41 PM
> *THE BIG MEME {MAJESTICS} Roswell New Mexico   *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle+Dec 22 2003, 01:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (somerstyle @ Dec 22 2003, 01:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


509 kreationz is what i represent [/b][/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

UCE C.C.
JAXSONVILLE FLA CHPTER REPPIN


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

New Movement C.C. 
Whitehouse Fl, Representin


----------



## G-thang (Nov 5, 2003)

Old Skool Rydz 
Lowrider CC
New Zealand


----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)

rollerz only car club for life


----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)

rollerz only for life


----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

NICE pics Phil...

Oh and that rag is SiCk...  

1 more 4 R.O.

:0


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Dec 22 2003, 12:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ Dec 22 2003, 12:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:[/b][/quote]
quit hating on the underdogs


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Dec 22 2003, 11:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ Dec 22 2003, 11:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:[/b][/quote]
dang, haters everywhere :uh:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Dec 22 2003, 12:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ Dec 22 2003, 12:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:[/b][/quote]
why hate can't u just congraudulate


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle+Dec 23 2003, 02:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (somerstyle @ Dec 23 2003, 02:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quit hating on the underdogs[/b][/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Sep 16 2003, 12:29 PM
> *:angry: TRIED THIS TOPIC ON ***OFF TOPIC*** BUT N*E*WAYZ REPRESENT YOUR SHITT*^*YOU DOWN FOR YOUR CLUB HEREZ YOUR CHANCE***REPRESENT***WHO YOU RIDEING WITH?
> ME I'M 100% DOWN FOR SolitoS CAR CLUB***THIS IS A FAMILY THANG OVER HERE!!AQUI SOMOS PUROS CARNALES!!!SOLITOS IN ILLINOIS*SOLITOS IN COLORADO*SOLITOS SOON TO BE IN NEW MEXICO**EN LOS RANCHOS DE NEW MEXICO***
> ~~~~~~~~~~www.solitoscarclub.com~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


********* The Family C.C. ****************
*********Charleston, WV ****************


----------



## 808style (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo+Dec 23 2003, 12:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (YellowAmigo @ Dec 23 2003, 12:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--solitoscarclub_@Sep 16 2003, 12:29 PM
> *:angry: TRIED THIS TOPIC ON ***OFF TOPIC*** BUT N*E*WAYZ REPRESENT YOUR SHITT*^*YOU DOWN FOR YOUR CLUB HEREZ YOUR CHANCE***REPRESENT***WHO YOU RIDEING WITH?
> ME I'M 100% DOWN FOR SolitoS CAR CLUB***THIS IS A FAMILY THANG OVER HERE!!AQUI SOMOS PUROS CARNALES!!!SOLITOS IN ILLINOIS*SOLITOS IN COLORADO*SOLITOS SOON TO BE IN NEW MEXICO**EN LOS RANCHOS DE NEW MEXICO***
> ~~~~~~~~~~www.solitoscarclub.com~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


********* The Family C.C. ****************
*********Charleston, WV ****************[/b][/quote]
uce car club ,alameda chapter .WORLD WIDE BABY remember this DONT BE A BITCH HIT YOUR SWITCH.Represent your club to the heart one love.


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

<----------
<----------
<----------
<---------
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 23 2003, 10:57 AM
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:*


 :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## LugosCustoms (Dec 4, 2003)

------------------------BIG "I" IVLIFE


----------



## SinCityRoller (Oct 15, 2003)

Las Vegas car club... going thru a lot of shit to start it but thats me for life.. pouring all my heart into keeping a dream alive while strugglin to keep things coo for my new family and soon to be born son  

Merry Christmas to everyone much love


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Dec 23 2003, 05:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Dec 23 2003, 05:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TwOtYme_@Dec 23 2003, 10:57 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:*


:thumbsdown: :dunno:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

krewl
c.c


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

*PRESIDENTEZ C.C. DE DALLAS TEXAS*


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Dec 23 2003, 08:43 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 











 :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Dec 23 2003, 06:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ Dec 23 2003, 06:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :twak:[/b][/quote]
 didn't see you represent your club..... :roflmao: 
hope your switches are working right on the first cruise night. Get ready to represent???? :wave: 



Last edited by jeffsciv23 at Dec 24 2003, 03:37 AM


----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

LOCAL PRIDE CC ALL DAY!!!!







YAKIMA THA 509 



Last edited by grapevine509 at Dec 24 2003, 03:44 PM


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

IMPALAS C.C.
<-------------


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 24 2003, 06:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Dec 24 2003, 04:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Dec 24 2003, 04:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 didn't see you represent your club..... :roflmao: 
hope your switches are working right on the first cruise night. Get ready to represent???? :wave:[/b][/quote]



I dont need to internet represent it dont really matter as long as we represent in our town!

dont worry about my switches bitch !

you dont know me so dont act like it!



FUCKK YOU and YOUR CREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
were CONTAGIOUS i know you KNEW! :angry: 



Last edited by TwOtYme at Dec 26 2003, 07:37 PM


----------



## josep (Dec 18, 2003)

Representing! WISDOM C.C Tri-Cities WA and El mirage Arizona Homie's


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Dec 26 2003, 06:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ Dec 26 2003, 06:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I dont need to internet represent it dont really matter as long as we represent in our town!

dont worry about my switches bitch !

you dont know me so dont act like it!



FUCKK YOU and YOUR CREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
were CONTAGIOUS i know you KNEW! :angry:[/b][/quote]
those are pretty harsh words is that how it's gonna be


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

SOUTHCENTRAL c.c. Phoenix AZ


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle+Dec 26 2003, 08:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (somerstyle @ Dec 26 2003, 08:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are pretty harsh words is that how it's gonna be[/b][/quote]
DON'T GET IT TWISTED :angry: ARE YOU GUY'S IN THE 
"LOWRIDER MOVEMENT"? 



Last edited by johngotti at Dec 27 2003, 10:27 AM


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle+Dec 26 2003, 08:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (somerstyle @ Dec 26 2003, 08:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are pretty harsh words is that how it's gonna be[/b][/quote]
:dunno:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Last edited by TwOtYme at Dec 27 2003, 12:39 PM


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

509 kreationz is the plaque i roll with


----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)

THE MAJESTICS BABY....& WE ROLL DEEP....YOU KNOW...K63.. BIG M 4LIFE...WORLD WIDE....


----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Dec 27 2003, 08:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ Dec 27 2003, 08:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:[/b][/quote]
:twak: :twak: TALK IS SO CHEAP!!!!! WHO? WANTS WHO?,.... WHO CARES!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: TRY ME!!!!!!! I'M READY!!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Dec 24 2003, 06:43 PM
> *LOCAL PRIDE CC ALL DAY!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 repersent that shit to the fullest!!!!!!!!!!!! LocalPridecc for life!!!!


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509+Dec 28 2003, 06:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (grapevine509 @ Dec 28 2003, 06:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :twak: TALK IS SO CHEAP!!!!! WHO? WANTS WHO?,.... WHO CARES!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: TRY ME!!!!!!! I'M READY!!!!![/b][/quote]
GRAPEVINE WHEN YOU ARE DONE WITH THEM LET ME GET A PIECE OF THEM



REPPING 509 KREATIONZ TO THE FULLEST uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+Dec 28 2003, 11:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MAUIMALIBU78 @ Dec 28 2003, 11:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRAPEVINE WHEN YOU ARE DONE WITH THEM LET ME GET A PIECE OF THEM



REPPING 509 KREATIONZ TO THE FULLEST uffin: uffin: uffin:[/b][/quote]
don't worry Robert you know you have first dibs on the hop, and mr. Mauimalibu i'll get you on my way home from his house :wave:....(just fuckin with you Hugo, but if you realllly want to we can) :biggrin: 



Last edited by jeffsciv23 at Dec 29 2003, 02:30 AM


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 27 2003, 11:35 AM
> **


 :dunno:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509+Dec 28 2003, 07:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (grapevine509 @ Dec 28 2003, 07:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :twak: TALK IS SO CHEAP!!!!! WHO? WANTS WHO?,.... WHO CARES!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: TRY ME!!!!!!! I'M READY!!!!![/b][/quote]
 mind your own fool I dont care if your shit kinda of hits you said talk is cheap so I guess your TALK!!! :thumbsdown: 

ANd to the rest of you fools CONTAGIOUS dont come out your mouth! :angry:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Dec 29 2003, 02:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Dec 29 2003, 02:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't worry Robert you know you have first dibs on the hop, and mr. Mauimalibu i'll get you on my way home from his house :wave:....(just fuckin with you Hugo, but if you realllly want to we can) :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
ILL MEET YOU AT YOUR HOUSE CUZ I DONT WANT YOU TO DRIVE TO FAR IN THE GHETTO REMEMBER YOU ARE WHITE (JEFF) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+Dec 29 2003, 07:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MAUIMALIBU78 @ Dec 29 2003, 07:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ILL MEET YOU AT YOUR HOUSE CUZ I DONT WANT YOU TO DRIVE TO FAR IN THE GHETTO REMEMBER YOU ARE WHITE (JEFF) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
oh yeah :ugh: , Good lookin out


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Damn drama in the Northwest.


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Dec 29 2003, 09:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Dec 29 2003, 09:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah :ugh: , Good lookin out [/b][/quote]
he probaly would've got lost any ways :biggrin:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Dec 29 2003, 09:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Dec 29 2003, 09:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah :ugh: , Good lookin out [/b][/quote]
he probaly would've got lost any ways :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 27 2003, 08:35 AM
> **


BLAH! BLAH! BLAH!,.. BLAH!!!!!!!! WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE??? ''MIND MY OWN BUSSINESS''I DONT GOTTA MIND SHIT!!!!! :twak: I'LL HOP OVER YOU ANY DAY!!!!! DON'T GET MAD,.. GET NEW HYDRO'S,!!!!....AND ARE YOU TRY'N TO MAKE THIS A CLUB THING? CUZ LETS HOPE YOUR NOT,...WHO GOTS YOUR BACK? MY HOMIES AND LOCAL PRIDE HAVE MINE!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: AND JEFF THATS COOL WE CAN GET OUR HOP ON :biggrin: :biggrin: THATS THA ANSWER I WAS LOOK'N FOR!!!!!!! 



Last edited by grapevine509 at Dec 29 2003, 05:24 PM


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle+Dec 29 2003, 08:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (somerstyle @ Dec 29 2003, 08:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he probaly would've got lost any ways :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
probly right, but i get lost by my own house


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

LUXURIOUS CC REPRESENTING


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509+Dec 29 2003, 09:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (grapevine509 @ Dec 29 2003, 09:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TwOtYme_@Dec 27 2003, 08:35 AM
> **


BLAH! BLAH! BLAH!,.. BLAH!!!!!!!! WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE??? ''MIND MY OWN BUSSINESS''I DONT GOTTA MIND SHIT!!!!! :twak: I'LL HOP OVER YOU ANY DAY!!!!! DON'T GET MAD,.. GET NEW HYDRO'S,!!!!....AND ARE YOU TRY'N TO MAKE THIS A CLUB THING? CUZ LETS HOPE YOUR NOT,...WHO GOTS YOUR BACK? MY HOMIES AND LOCAL PRIDE HAVE MINE!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: AND JEFF THATS COOL WE CAN GET OUR HOP ON :biggrin: :biggrin: THATS THA ANSWER I WAS LOOK'N FOR!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
your fucking up fool cause you know you aint shit compared to me !!!!!!!Yeah your shit hops and maybe you can out hop me now but not anyday remember fool Iam a somebody WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU????????????:angry: 
I aint no little bitch so for you to be talking to me like that !
ANd fool did I say this was club thing???????huh?????
Why the fuck are you asking me whos got my back fool I dont need back up for any of you fools and if I did I got more the enough friends!


Anyways robert remember this shit fool and next time mind your own!

p.s IF I didnt know you Id think you where hard!!! 



Last edited by TwOtYme at Dec 30 2003, 02:07 PM


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phil-rollerz_@Dec 22 2003, 11:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Free Hootie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

509 KREATIONS.....I want to apoligize for what I said , Iam not one to take something back or apoligize but I realize my FUCK YOU and YOUR CREW remark was not cool .
I dont have anything against you guys but like homeboy said your the underdoggs and any motherfucker can start a club but it takes a real leader and down members to maintain it! In time you guys should earn your respect! 
Iam apoligizing cause we where or are also the underdoggs and know how it feels for motherfuckers that hate on anything new!

anywayz madd love for all the 509 riders!where all in the same game and represtent the same LOWRIDER life style!


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

DAMM SOMEONE MAN'D UP.......PROPS......IT TAKES A REAL MAN TO ADMIT HE WAS WRONG....ALL FOR ONE CAUSE [LOWRIDING] KEEP IT REAL.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Dec 30 2003, 08:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ Dec 30 2003, 08:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your fucking up fool cause you know you aint shit compared to me !!!!!!!Yeah your shit hops and maybe you can out hop me now but not anyday remember fool Iam a somebody WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU????????????:angry: 
I aint no little bitch so for you to be talking to me like that !
ANd fool did I say this was club thing???????huh?????
Why the fuck are you asking me whos got my back fool I dont need back up for any of you fools and if I did I got more the enough friends!


Anyways robert remember this shit fool and next time mind your own!

p.s IF I didnt know you Id think you where hard!!![/b][/quote]
DAMN!!!!!! IS SOME ONE GETTING A LITTLE BUT HURT??AND I AN'T NO BITCH EITHER,.. YOU AN'T PUNK'N ME FOOL!!!!!! SO WHATS UP YOUR ASS ,...I'M JUST TRY'N TO GET IN ON SOME HOPP'N ACTION ,...YOUR THA ONE TRY'N TO PUNK SOME BODY AND THAT AN'T GONNA HAPPEN!!!!!! SO ITS ON YOU FOOL ''I DON'T GIVE A FUCK'' :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 30 2003, 01:04 PM
> *509 KREATIONS.....I want to apoligize for what I said , Iam not one to take something back or apoligize but I realize my FUCK YOU and YOUR CREW remark was not cool .
> I dont have anything against you guys but like homeboy said your the underdoggs and any motherfucker can start a club but it takes a real leader and down members to maintain it! In time you guys should earn your respect!
> Iam apoligizing cause we where or are also the underdoggs and know how it feels for motherfuckers that hate on anything new!
> ...


 apology accepted we do not have no problem with the CONTAGIOUS crew we all compete for the same things we all try to have the best lolos but the one thing we do best is lowride



509 KREATIONZ 
MAUIMALIBU :biggrin:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+Dec 30 2003, 09:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MAUIMALIBU78 @ Dec 30 2003, 09:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TwOtYme_@Dec 30 2003, 01:04 PM
> *509 KREATIONS.....I want to apoligize for what I said , Iam not one to take something back or apoligize but I realize my FUCK YOU and YOUR CREW remark  was not cool .
> I dont have anything against you guys but like homeboy said your the underdoggs and any motherfucker can start a club but it takes a real leader and down members to maintain it! In time you guys should earn your respect!
> Iam apoligizing cause we where or are also the underdoggs and know how it feels for motherfuckers that hate on anything new!
> ...


apology accepted we do not have no problem with the CONTAGIOUS crew we all compete for the same things we all try to have the best lolos but the one thing we do best is lowride



509 KREATIONZ 
MAUIMALIBU :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
rolling is what its all about


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Dec 30 2003, 02:16 PM
> *DAMM SOMEONE MAN'D UP.......PROPS......IT TAKES A REAL MAN TO ADMIT HE WAS WRONG....ALL FOR ONE CAUSE [LOWRIDING] KEEP IT REAL.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

From the mighty mighty STEEL CITY

Pittsburgh's Finest C.C. is throw'n down


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle+Dec 30 2003, 10:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (somerstyle @ Dec 30 2003, 10:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rolling is what its all about[/b][/quote]
We all repersent the 509 and are in the game for the same reasons, You said it best when you said respect should be earned   It does take a good leader to run a carclub, good luck to all clubs in the 509 let repersent Yakima to the fullest 



Last edited by LocalPridecc at Jan 3 2004, 10:23 PM


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

WHAT UP EVERY ONE , OH AND HAPPY NEW YEAR AND START TO THE NEW SEASON HOPE EVERYONE IS READY.

JUST THOUGHT ID CHECK BACK IN...WITH A 


WESTSIDE
HAMILTON OHIO





KEEP IT MID WEST!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

DAMN I REPED TWICE,OH WELL THIS WAY EVERY ONE HEARD ME


WESTSIDE
HAMILTON OHIO





KEEP IT MID WEST! :biggrin: 



Last edited by juandik at Jan 4 2004, 01:31 AM


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 30 2003, 12:04 PM
> *509 KREATIONS.....I want to apoligize for what I said , Iam not one to take something back or apoligize but I realize my FUCK YOU and YOUR CREW remark was not cool .
> I dont have anything against you guys but like homeboy said your the underdoggs and any motherfucker can start a club but it takes a real leader and down members to maintain it! In time you guys should earn your respect!
> Iam apoligizing cause we where or are also the underdoggs and know how it feels for motherfuckers that hate on anything new!
> ...


 In this game there will always be underdogs.Its not about a certin club or a certin area or who got what.We all need to have each others back.One club cant put on a show by them selfs.Ustedes nesesita unida en la comunida.I know before we started do the club thing we use to kick it up there.I would want to be treated differnt now cuz I have a plauqe in my window.I know its none of my business but I new some fools that were getting busted on over some pedo like this.I guess wed be considerd as an underdoggin the lowriding game. But for new club we have big intentions.We dont wonna be sweating who dont get along with who.Cause were the type of people to be in your area for other reason beside the car shows and the one thing I like about Yak-town is that you guys got the real palietero and that something you cant get up here unless you go to the tienda.Anyway enough of my bull chet.All I care about iswho gonna be inviteing us over for some nopales in the morning the day of a show


----------



## patrik (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Sep 17 2003, 11:07 PM
> *Same Team ~ Same Scheme ~ Same Dream[/i]
> 
> 
> ...


 sthlm,Sweden chapter


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Livin Low+Jan 4 2004, 11:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Mr Livin Low @ Jan 4 2004, 11:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TwOtYme_@Dec 30 2003, 12:04 PM
> *509 KREATIONS.....I want to apoligize for what I said , Iam not one to take something back or apoligize but I realize my FUCK YOU and YOUR CREW remark  was not cool .
> I dont have anything against you guys but like homeboy said your the underdoggs and any motherfucker can start a club but it takes a real leader and down members to maintain it! In time you guys should earn your respect!
> Iam apoligizing cause we where or are also the underdoggs and know how it feels for motherfuckers that hate on anything new!
> ...


In this game there will always be underdogs.Its not about a certin club or a certin area or who got what.We all need to have each others back.One club cant put on a show by them selfs.Ustedes nesesita unida en la comunida.I know before we started do the club thing we use to kick it up there.I would want to be treated differnt now cuz I have a plauqe in my window.I know its none of my business but I new some fools that were getting busted on over some pedo like this.I guess wed be considerd as an underdoggin the lowriding game. But for new club we have big intentions.We dont wonna be sweating who dont get along with who.Cause were the type of people to be in your area for other reason beside the car shows and the one thing I like about Yak-town is that you guys got the real palietero and that something you cant get up here unless you go to the tienda.Anyway enough of my bull chet.All I care about iswho gonna be inviteing us over for some nopales in the morning the day of a show [/b][/quote]
local Pride is always down to kick it, come on over will show you some 509 hospitality  We are down with everyone it dont matter what plaque your flying


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)

rollerz only for life 
be down for your club


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Jan 4 2004, 08:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Jan 4 2004, 08:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


local Pride is always down to kick it, come on over will show you some 509 hospitality  We are down with everyone it dont matter what plaque your flying[/b][/quote]
YOU KNOOOW!!! it doesn't matter what plaque you roll as long as you can kick it and dink some brews with the best.. :thumbsup:


----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)

rollerz only car club


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

INDIVIDUALS


----------



## tredboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jan 4 2004, 08:09 PM
> *We are down with everyone it dont matter what plaque your flying*


 now that's what i like to see!
we got enough drama with all the police bullshit and low laws, we need to stick together.


----------



## Day Day (Oct 9, 2003)

rollin with the crew in Bounc'n International


----------



## Individuals 85 (Dec 30, 2003)

INDIVIDUALS IVLIFE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 10, 2003)

CKY


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

ENCHANTED DREAMZ!!!!!!!!!!!


also looking to expand, check out our website for information.

big ups to all them other peps up on here  



Last edited by EnchantedDrmzCEO at Mar 18 2004, 01:05 PM


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

NUESTRAS CALLES/OUR STREETS C.C. 
JUST BUSTED OUT NEW YEARS DAY AT THE PICNIC. uffin:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

REGENCY CC


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

seattle chapter

reno chapter


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tredboy+Jan 7 2004, 12:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (tredboy @ Jan 7 2004, 12:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LocalPridecc_@Jan 4 2004, 08:09 PM
> *We are down with everyone it dont matter what plaque your flying*


now that's what i like to see!
we got enough drama with all the police bullshit and low laws, we need to stick together.[/b][/quote]
 Thanks


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

SocioS


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Just wanted to rep it again!!!!

From the mighty mighty STEEL CITY

Pittsburgh's Finest C.C. is putt'n it down !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2004)

*AGAIN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








BAJITO C.C. So. Cal.    *


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90_@Jan 8 2004, 09:39 AM
> *REGENCY CC
> 
> 
> ...


 hell ya!!!!!! northwest rid'n,...tha snow is fuck up,..we'r snowed up '',.. down here in yakima too,..but still do'n it!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alarman (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

Last edited by BigLinc at Jan 10 2004, 10:58 PM


----------



## TwIsTeDvIsIoN (Nov 29, 2003)

PERFECTION BIKE CLUB IN DA HOUSE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 TTT theres gotta be more......


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phil-rollerz_@Jan 7 2004, 12:29 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 glendale az chapter
ROLLERZ ONLY 4/LIFE
:machinegun: :guns:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

Newest member 509 KreationZ c. c. reppin to tha fullest ...


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Enchanted DreamZ up in here.

repping 6 chapters strong.

Miami, Ft. Lauderdale, Hampton, Evansville, Vancouver, & Cape Coral


----------



## bigserg (Nov 26, 2003)

UNITED RAZAS C.C ALL DAY EVERY DAY ...............HOLLLA



UNIDOS POR LA NETA INDIANA CHAPTER


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

LADIEZ TOUCH CAR CLUB  :cheesy: PHOENIX AZ


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

STRAIGHT OUT OF SOUTH CENTRAL LOS ANGELES-LOOK AT MY SIGNATURE!!!!!


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

BIG TIME "MANIACOS" FO LIFE


----------



## uce63indyht (Dec 2, 2003)

UCE OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO U KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phil-rollerz_@Jan 7 2004, 12:29 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Read my homies neck.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

LARGEST CLUB IN THE WORLD UCE- UCE-UCE-UCE


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

Not a member yet but still representing TOGETHER C.C.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

PHANTASY C.C. -SACRAMENTO- reppin' 916/707


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

LOW CONSPIRACY CC - Nothern Cali- 707


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ROLLERZ ONLY
WORLD WIDE


<---NUTHIN FINER,NUTHIN NICER------->


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

THREE LETTERS + TWO PALM TREES = 4 LIIIFE.. :0


----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## EDDIEA408 (Jan 5, 2004)

*******************408 RIDERZ ********************* 
San Jose,Ca


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)

REPPIN' GOODFELLAS NOR CAL


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)

*Bajito So. Cal. EST. 1978 One chapter only.*







:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LUXURIOUS CC NOR-CAL-----CHITOWN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

enchanted dreamz c.c. evansville,in :cheesy:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phil-rollerz_@Mar 19 2004, 10:50 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game+Mar 26 2004, 12:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Str8Game @ Mar 26 2004, 12:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--phil-rollerz_@Mar 19 2004, 10:50 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/b][/quote]


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game+Mar 26 2004, 12:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Str8Game @ Mar 26 2004, 12:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--phil-rollerz_@Mar 19 2004, 10:50 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Mar 19 2004, 04:42 AM
> *LOW CONSPIRACY CC - Nothern Cali- 707*


LOW CONSPIRACY CC
HEY - HEARD ALL ABOUT U GUYS FROM EL TORO :thumbsup: 



Last edited by chula57bomb at Mar 30 2004, 02:10 PM


----------



## E DUBB (Feb 8, 2004)

DON'T FORGET ABOUT BIG LOW C. LOW CREATIONS 2004 LOWRIDER CLUB OF THE YEAR. HAHA.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY 4-$ho


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

Rollerz Only


----------



## kiwilac (Oct 27, 2003)

Wassup!...represent'n down here in the land of the long white cloud......Auckland, New Zealand.....peace


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Mar 31 2004, 09:36 PM
> *:ugh:*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Mar 31 2004, 09:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Mar 31 2004, 09:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDBaller_@Mar 31 2004, 09:36 PM
> *:ugh:*


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:[/b][/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## Luxury Lincoln (Mar 22, 2004)




----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiwilac_@Mar 31 2004, 02:43 PM
> *Wassup!...represent'n down here in the land of the long white cloud......Auckland, New Zealand.....peace
> 
> 
> ...












*RODRIGUEZ CAR CLUB*


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## SNOCONESEVENSEVEN (Mar 28, 2004)

DESTINY C.C. BABY!!!!!!!!!! 


EL PASO, TX

and

LAS CRUCES, NM


April 18th El Paso county coliseum....................Come support the movement.


----------



## caddymack (May 16, 2003)

BLVD KINGS


----------



## Cheryl Mendoza (Dec 2, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY
ORANGE COUNTY 2 THE INLAND EMPIRE CHAPTER


O.C.-2-I.E.
CHAPTER


ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

*SOLITOS CAR CLUB THE HOMIES FROM ILLINOIS REPRESENTING*












Last edited by johngotti at Apr 8 2004, 10:19 AM


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Apr 8 2004, 10:18 AM
> *SOLITOS CAR CLUB THE HOMIES FROM ILLINOIS REPRESENTING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986+Apr 1 2004, 06:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Michelle_1986 @ Apr 1 2004, 06:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kiwilac_@Mar 31 2004, 02:43 PM
> *Wassup!...represent'n down here in the land of the long white cloud......Auckland, New Zealand.....peace
> 
> 
> ...












*RODRIGUEZ CAR CLUB*[/b][/quote]
:uh:


----------



## royaltz-princess (Mar 19, 2004)

royaltz 
the king of clubs
pennsylvania


----------



## individualstx (Jan 28, 2004)

INDIVIDUALS SAN ANTONIO TEXAS


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Apr 8 2004, 10:18 AM
> *SOLITOS CAR CLUB THE HOMIES FROM ILLINOIS REPRESENTING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83frumthaI+Apr 8 2004, 10:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (83frumthaI @ Apr 8 2004, 10:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--johngotti_@Apr 8 2004, 10:18 AM
> *SOLITOS CAR CLUB THE HOMIES FROM ILLINOIS REPRESENTING
> 
> 
> ...


[/b][/quote]
INDIVIDUALS C.C


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SOLO


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=76609]

In Houston, TX


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Repping in the NW.


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

HIGH ROLLAZ!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

INDIVIDUALS C.C


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

* PRE$IDENTEZ C.C. DALLA$ TEXA$ *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>TECHNIQUES DALLAS CHAPTER DOING WHAT WE DO REPRESENTING AND SUPPORTING THE ULA.</span>*


----------



## BUICK_GIRL (Aug 20, 2004)

Acrophobiacs CC White Rock BC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

509 Kreationz..c.c. Yakima, Wa


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

CHI-TOWN,CANADA,SAN JAQUIN,CENTRAL VALLEY,NEW YORK, AND SAN JOSE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Dec 20 2004, 10:08 PM
> *
> [snapback]2526227[/snapback]​*


   :0 :0


----------



## caterakid (Dec 13, 2004)

Lets try this again...... Lethal Lowz Represent!!!!


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

represent!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

representing H-Town Germany


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB DALLAS TX..................


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Premier CC, LA only Chapter


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2004, 09:39 AM
> *Premier CC, LA only Chapter
> [snapback]2527578[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2004, 09:39 AM
> *Premier CC, LA only Chapter
> [snapback]2527578[/snapback]​*



Nacho
Individuals Car Club Los Angeles Chapter

President of Phoenix Riderz hahaha :biggrin: 

ma new plaque


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 21 2004, 09:47 AM
> *
> [snapback]2527607[/snapback]​*



oh nice pic hehehe


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Viejitos in the house.......


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i know............................... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 21 2004, 09:49 AM
> *oh nice pic hehehe
> [snapback]2527621[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Premier ranflas


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

does this one have a full frame off reinforcement?

If so, it'll be the next OSC hopper and i'll take it on the NACHONAL TOUR :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

MORE......................


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 21 2004, 11:28 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: sure does, done by Leon, through Super Natural, 1/4 & 3/8. reinforced arms, motor mounts, etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

South Gate Mayor's Choice 1999


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

oh my!!!!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

gawd damn!!!!!! :0 man that would just kill me in 70s class!!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

now it's 2004 junyards choice.............. :biggrin: j/k bro---------


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2004, 10:43 AM
> *South Gate Mayor's Choice 1999
> [snapback]2527778[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

man super nice!!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

THE ONE AND ONLY ( ROLLERZ ONLY ) L.A CHAPTER. EST.1989


----------



## POOR BOY JAY (Nov 4, 2004)

POOR BOY'S C.C. SAC,STOCKTON,DETROIT,TEN.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 21 2004, 11:53 AM
> *now it's 2004 junyards choice.............. :biggrin: j/k bro---------
> [snapback]2527803[/snapback]​*


Now it is RIP, to be reincarnated under another "image", only thing the same is the Premier plaque :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 21 2004, 10:53 AM
> *now it's 2004 junyards choice.............. :biggrin: j/k bro---------
> [snapback]2527803[/snapback]​*


hahahahah :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hahahahaha
awe man thats harsh!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 21 2004, 11:55 AM
> *hahahahah :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hahahahaha
> awe man thats harsh!!!
> [snapback]2527813[/snapback]​*


what are you laughing at?? :twak: Ur right behind me------ But it is the light at the end that makes it worth it :biggrin: still thinkin of your new acquisition. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

ya .............the BIG "placa on his neck that says............"PROPERTY OF................." :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2004, 10:57 AM
> *what are you laughing at?? :twak:  Ur right behind me------ But it is the light at the end that makes it worth it :biggrin:  still thinkin of your new acquisition. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2527820[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2004, 10:54 AM
> *Now it is RIP, to be reincarnated under another "image", only thing the same is the Premier and One Stop Customs plaque :biggrin:
> [snapback]2527812[/snapback]​*



Damn bro, fo sho, I will give you a plaque, you know it :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 21 2004, 10:59 AM
> *ya .............the BIG "placa on his neck that says............"PROPERTY OF ME B_TCH!!!................." :biggrin:
> [snapback]2527826[/snapback]​*



dang, you are agressive richee LOL

pinche violentos...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2004, 10:57 AM
> *what are you laughing at?? :twak:  Ur right behind me------ But it is the light at the end that makes it worth it :biggrin:  still thinkin of your new acquisition. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2527820[/snapback]​*


hahahaha...yeah i didnt sleep at all!!!!!!! im actually making room inmy cama bro..i might even put a cradle next to my cama bro...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 21 2004, 10:59 AM
> *ya .............the BIG "placa on his neck that says............"PROPERTY OF................." :biggrin:
> [snapback]2527826[/snapback]​*


just wait bro..just wait bro....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 21 2004, 12:21 PM
> *hahahaha...yeah i didnt sleep at all!!!!!!! im actually making room inmy cama bro..i might even put a cradle next to my cama bro...
> [snapback]2527901[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: new parts are always fun :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

PUNK------HAHAHHAHAHAH........:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 21 2004, 11:15 AM
> *dang, you are agressive richee LOL
> 
> pinche violentos...
> [snapback]2527881[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i just killed the deal--------------don't take it personal bro-------but a promise is a promise-------- :biggrin: sorry about the empty box that you will be getting


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 21 2004, 11:21 AM
> *hahahaha...yeah i didnt sleep at all!!!!!!! im actually making room inmy cama bro..i might even put a cradle next to my cama bro...
> [snapback]2527901[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 21 2004, 12:43 PM
> *i just killed the deal--------------don't take it personal bro-------but a promise is a promise-------- :biggrin: sorry about the empty box that you will be getting
> [snapback]2527940[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0 I think I will sit this one out


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

you were the middle man bro-------------your next............... :angry:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2004, 11:45 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  I think I will sit this one out
> [snapback]2527947[/snapback]​*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Thought I'd throw this ride in this topic.......cause damb this ride is off tha chain*


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 21 2004, 12:46 PM
> *you were the middle man bro-------------your next............... :angry:
> [snapback]2527951[/snapback]​*




:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: Welp, there is enough for all of us :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2004, 11:49 AM
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: Welp, there is enough for all of us :biggrin:
> [snapback]2527962[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Dec 21 2004, 12:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

DAMN THAT WAS THE STUFF RIGHT THERE...WHAT A DAMN COOL PIC :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 21 2004, 11:43 AM
> *i just killed the deal--------------don't take it personal bro-------but a promise is a promise-------- :biggrin: sorry about the empty box that you will be getting
> [snapback]2527940[/snapback]​*


DAMN LOOKS LIKE I JUST GOT PULLED RANK ON!!!!!! DAMN---- SHIT!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2004, 11:45 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  I think I will sit this one out
> [snapback]2527947[/snapback]​*


SO MUCH FOR GOING THROUGH THE DOOR WITH ME HUH :twak: :twak: :twak: 

YEAH YEAH I GOT YOUR BACK.....YEAH WAY BACK!!!


----------



## patrik (Oct 31, 2002)

UCE


----------



## GiovanniBoyz (Dec 21, 2004)

GB Baby......................Giovanni Boyz.....................Chicago/Las Vegas...Big Body Roller...........Need I say More!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GiovanniBoyz_@Dec 21 2004, 02:40 PM
> *Need I say More!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2528300[/snapback]​*





pics always help :uh:


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UniquesAZ_@Dec 21 2004, 04:05 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2528619[/snapback]​*



you guys have baddass rides
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2004, 04:07 PM
> *you guys have baddass rides
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2528630[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie!!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

lets see some pic if you gots them-------on-line car show bro------------- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2004, 03:07 PM
> *you guys have baddass rides
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2528630[/snapback]​*


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike's Tray!!!


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

classic oldies


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

INFAMOUS C.C. LOMPOC, CA


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

SWITCH - DETROIT CHAPTER


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

THAT'S RIGHT, WE STILL AROUND REPRESENTING. CHICAGO & ROMEOVILLE IL
IMPRESSIONS CRAZY NEVER LAZY. uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

GoodTimes CC East los chapt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn rich could you guys get a bigger plaque


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

And you know this man! Daily street lowrider.


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

PHANTASY C.C SACRAMENTO CA.


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

PHANTASY C.C SACRAMENTO CA.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Envious Creations Car Club, Livigston Cali


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

no affiliation but representin for all the australian lowlowz and peeps
PEACE


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*LADIEZ TOUCH CAR CLUB*.. REPRESENTING IN DA 602


----------



## BUICK_GIRL (Aug 20, 2004)

ACROPHOBIACS
:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

SEMPER FI C.C. REPPIN DA EAST COAST!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Big "M" world wide baby


----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)

STRONG C.C. Next year will be fifteen years.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

[attachmentid=102446]


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 5 2005, 01:26 PM
> *[attachmentid=102446]
> [snapback]2687041[/snapback]​*


ah shit..that's me in the white shirt....hehehe..I remember that day...Blvd show at the booth ......right on Paulie


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

luxurious cc


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SocioS C.C Im down for life


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

rollin cc. miami


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

INTERESTED IN A CHAPTER? HIT ME UP [email protected]....
PEACE


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Not chromed yet but it will be for the summer... :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Feb 5 2005, 04:37 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2687435[/snapback]​*


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Royals C.C.

The One and Only! Rollin the streets of Vegas!

R.I.P Big Dave!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 5 2005, 12:47 PM
> *Big "M" world wide baby
> 
> 
> ...


BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

ALTERED IMAGES CC.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Feb 5 2005, 05:47 PM
> *
> [snapback]2687464[/snapback]​*












nice here is a little bit more of my gear :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Feb 5 2005, 07:57 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2687705[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: FOR LIFE CARNAL


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

YA ME GANASTE :biggrin: U BLINGIN MORE MUCH RESPECT BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

BETTER PIC


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Feb 5 2005, 08:21 PM
> *YA ME GANASTE  :biggrin:  U BLINGIN MORE  MUCH RESPECT BRO :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2687757[/snapback]​*


ITS ALL ABOUT THE LIFE STYLE HOMIE I LIKE YOUR PLAQUA TO HOMIE REPRISENT WHAT YOUR ABOUT QUE NO?


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 5 2005, 07:25 PM
> *ITS ALL ABOUT THE LIFE STYLE HOMIE I LIKE YOUR PLAQUA TO HOMIE REPRISENT WHAT YOUR ABOUT QUE NO?
> [snapback]2687770[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: YOU GOT IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

Supreme Clientele


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

SHADES OF BROWN C.C.-SANTA ANA, CA
SHADES OF BROWN C.C.-LAS VEGAS, NV


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 5 2005, 05:21 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  FOR LIFE CARNAL
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Since 1974 
frisco


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

REPRESENTING LOWCOS C.C. SOUTHSIDE ROLLERZ 509


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Solo


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Damb Nim that's "GANGSTA"


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

YEAH


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

:biggrin: LifeS FinesT FamilY :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Techniques Car Club ~ texas chapter


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

i rep street mentality cc in the 404


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=406262]

Ryders for Jesus!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

reppin tha A.T.L


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Happy new years mutha&%#%!!!! cant wait till summer!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

A LIFETIME COMMITMENT...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=406516]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=406555]


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

L.A. COUNTY</span></span></span>


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*QUE VIVA L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB 2006 LOS ANGELES CA*_


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

:guns: Puttin NOrte Karolina On Da Map.. NUff Said!!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

QUE ONDA JENTE


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

[attachmentid=407046]FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=407065]


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

representing united classics


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't Be Fooled 
In Da HOUSE


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

BACKSTREET!


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

LOWYALTY FROM NC


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

We just be Living It Up!! u Know!!!!


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nuestro Estilo CC San Diego county


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)




----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

TEJAZTLAN C.C.!


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

TWIZTED STYLZ CAR CLUB 915 EL PASO TEXAS


----------



## Jalapeno (Aug 6, 2005)

REAL LIFE C.C


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

EMPIRE C.C OF HOUSTON,TX


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

EMPIRE CC


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

:biggrin: this is how my represent my club :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=415833]


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

reppin :cheesy:


----------



## andyzcustoms (Jan 4, 2006)

whats going on over here!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

* PRE$IDENTEZ C.C. DALLA$ , TEXA$* :thumbsup:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

[attachmentid=417618]


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

!!!!!!GOODTIMES C.C!!!!!!!!!
DETROIT MI.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

MAJESTICS D/FW


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

cho cho!!!!!!!


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Uce 4 Life !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

uce car club 2006 siverdale chapter :biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=419944]


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

SEMPER FI, RIDE OR DIE uffin:


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

TWIZTED STYLZ "KEEPIN IT TWIZTED"


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

L.A CARTEL CAR CLUB ALL DAY EVREY DAY  :tongue:


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

HERE IS MINE


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

COLDBLOODED _CC YOU KNOW IT
NEBRASKA CHAPTER


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES ORANGE COUNTY


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

[attachmentid=426023]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Jan 16 2006, 09:29 PM~4637615
> *[attachmentid=426023]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

LA's FINEST CC. ALL DAY, EVERYDAY !!!!! uffin: uffin:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Sep 16 2003, 01:01 PM~1069477
> *******************MANIACOS CAR CLUB******************
> *


DENA 4 LIFE PASADENA CAR CLUB


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 5 2005, 05:57 PM~2687705
> *:0
> *


I REP LA MAJESTICS ******!!!! 110%


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nu Image CC San Diego Califas ......


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

REALITY CC


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

GOODTIMES ALL THE TIME


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

IT'S AN OBSESSION ALL THE TIME ANY TIME OVER HERE ON THE EASTSIDE


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC COLORADO~IRAQ 2006~2007~2008 (15MONTHS)*























































*WILL BE BACK ON THE STREETS VERY SOON HITTEN THEM SWITCHES....*


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

LET THE "GOODTIMES" ROLL BABY ............ uffin:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: PURO " T O G E T H E R - L O S A N G E L E S " EST. 1977!!!!!


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

PURO LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA. FOR LIFE


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

PURO LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA. FOR LIFE


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

THE BROTHERHOOD OF RYDAHS


----------



## low01 (Jul 23, 2005)

check out this web site www.nutritionalxpress.com


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*I SEE GOODTIMES PLAQUE IN THE VIDEO LEAN LIKE A CHOLO*











:0 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C.
LOSANGELES 


STREETSTYLE C.C.
CHICAGO


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

VIEJITOS SAN JO


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------

